# Speedtouch 330 ADSL USB Modem [Alternative] HOWTO

## peka

First of all: Why it is an "Alternative" HOWTO?

Answer: Because, as opposed to any other SpeedTouch HOWTOs, which I greatly benefited from, it describes hot to use your modem without installing userspace drivers.

Second: Why another SpeedTouch HOWTO?

Answer: Because it is an "Alternative" HOWTO  :Smile: 

Background

Excerpt from Summary of changes from v2.6.9 to v2.6.10

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <dwmw2@shinybook.infradead.org>
> 
> 	USB: Generic USB ATM/DSL core and completed SpeedTouch driver
> ...

 

As you can see, from 2.6.10 kernel, you can use kernel built-in firmware loader.

This is what I'm going to do in this HOWTO.

Modem Set Up

Check Revision

Do not assume the revision of your modem basing on its color. The common mistake (mine too) is that silver modems are revision 4.

Mine is silver and it's revision 2. The fact us that purple or silver modems are revision 2 and silver-platinum modems are revision 4.

But I repeat: Do not assume the revision of your modem basing on its color. Insted issue this commands:

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -B 1 THOMSON
```

or

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -B 1 ALCATEL
```

or

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep 4061
```

You should see a line saying "Rev=X.00". X is your revision.

Get Firmware

You can download firmware from here. There is a lot of speedtouch related information apart from firmware.

For modem revision 0 and 2 get those files:

 - Boot Block and Firmware combined: KQD6_3.012

For modem revision 4 get those files:

 - Boot Block and Firmware combined: ZZZL_3.012

You may as well use this link to get a ZIP file with firmware for all revisions.

Previous verions of Boot Block and Firmware (also in non-combined version) can be found here

Place Your Firmware

If you are using non-combined Boot Block and Firmware files

You need to rename your firmware after the speedtch package name and place it in /lib/firmware. This is how to do this:

```

   mv {path-to-your-firmware}/{Boot-Block-File(1)}.eni {path-to-your-firmware}/speedtch-1.bin

   mv {path-to-your-firmware}/{Firmware-File(2)}.eni {path-to-your-firmware}/speedtch-2.bin

   mkdir /lib/firmware

   mv {path-to-your-firmware}/speedtch* /lib/firmware 

   
```

If you are using combined Boot Block and Firmware file

Download a copy of firmware-extractor from here and extract it to your home folder. Then change directory to firmware-extractor (default location), copy and rename your combined firmware file to mgmt.o. Next run:

```
./configure

make
```

After this switch user (su) to root and run:

```
make install
```

Check your USB

Issue this command:

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep USB
```

to see which USB interfaces you have (EHCI|UHCI|OHCI). This information will be used later when configuring kernel.

Kernel Config

Below you can see which options you should enable in kernel to be able to establish internet connection using SpeedTouch.

Note that these are the option you must compile. Any others (like compression support) is not neccesary until you do not plan to use them or maybe your ISP requires them (?).

I'm compiling all the network related stuff as modules, but it's really up to you.

Under Device Drivers ---> Generic Driver Options

```
  | |                  <*> Hotplug firmware loading support                                   | |
```

Under ---> Networking ---> Networking support (NET [=y]) ---> Networking options

```

  | |                  <M> Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)                    | |

```

Under Device Drivers ---> Network Device Support --->

```
  | |                  <M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                              | |

  | |                  [ ]   PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                       | |

  | |                  [ ]   PPP filtering (NEW)                                              | |

  | |                  < >   PPP support for async serial ports (NEW)                         | |

  | |                  < >   PPP support for sync tty ports (NEW)                             | |

  | |                  < >   PPP Deflate compression (NEW)                                    | |

  | |                  < >   PPP BSD-Compress compression (NEW)                               | |

  | |                  < >   PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                           | |

  | |                  <M>   PPP over ATM                                                     | |

```

Under Device Drivers ---> USB support

```
  | |<*> Support for Host-side USB                                                            | |

  | |[ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                                         | |

  | |---   Miscellaneous USB options                                                          | |

  | |[*]   USB device filesystem                                                              | |

  | |[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                    | |

  | |[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                        | |

  | |[ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                  | |

  | |---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                                        | |

  | |<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                         | |

  | |[ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                       | |

  | |[ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                  | |

  | |< >   OHCI HCD support                                                                   | |

  | |<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                              | |

  | |< >   SL811HS HCD support                                                                | |

```

Under Device Drivers ---> USB support ---> USb DSL modem support

```
  | |                  <*> USB DSL modem support                                              | |

  | |                  <*>   Speedtouch USB support                                           | |

```

Install PPP and ATM Support Software

First, put "atm" in your use flags in /etc/make.conf. It is required to get the pppoatm.so file. Then:

```
emerge linux-atm

emerge ppp

```

Note, that it is not neccessary to emerge speedtouch.

Install Hotplug

If you havn't already done this:

```
emerge hotplug
```

Note, that it is not neccessary to add hotplug to any runlevel for the purpose of firmware loading.

Modules Autoload

If compiled "Alcatel Speedtouch USB support" and "PPP over ATM" as modules, make sure to put

```
speedtch

pppoatm
```

in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file

Connection Set Up

Peer Config

This is my peer configuration files. I encourage you to browse the ppp(d) manuals to see if there are some option possibkly useful for you.

```

user "your.username@your.isp" 

plugin pppoatm.so 

0.35 # <--- your VPI.VCI numbers. You can check them in many places

     #   +- including on http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/faq/index.html#q12

noipdefault 

usepeerdns 

defaultroute 

persist 

noauth 

nopcomp 

noccp 

novj

  
```

Testing

If you did all the above and reboot-ed (after kernel compile), you can check if it works issuing:

```
pppd call {Yor-Peer-Name}
```

Optional: Startup Runscript

I've written a runscript which you can use to have your internet connection started with system. All you have to do is put the init script in /etc/init.d/ and the config file in /etc/conf.d/. I name them myInet, but you can use whatever name you wish. Just make sure to use the same name for init and conf files.

Note that it won't work for those who doesn not use /proc filesystem. TODO here is to find out how to get speedtch state info from sysfs.

You can make it start with system issueing:

```
rc-update add myInet default
```

Init Script

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# $Header: $

depend() {

need net

after modules

}

start() {

einfo "Starting Internet connection..."

ebegin " Checking interface..."

CheckIFace

eend

ebegin " Checking line status..."

CheckLine

eend

ebegin " Bringing ${IFLink} up"

if [ -x "$(which pppd)" ]

then

if [ -f "/etc/ppp/peers/${Peer}" ]

then

einfo "  Conncting to ${Peer}..."

start-stop-daemon --start\

--exec $(which pppd) call ${Peer} > /dev/null

else

eend "  ${Peer} not found in /etc/ppp/peers"

fi

else

eend "  pppd daemon not found"

fi

eend

}

stop() {

einfo "Stopping Internet connection..."

ebegin " Bringing ${IFLink} down"

if [ -x "$(which ifconfig)" ]

then

if [ -z "$(/sbin/ifconfig | egrep "$IFLink")" ]

then

# Link is not up but pppd may be running

ewarn "  Interface seems to be down already"

fi

einfo "  Stopping pppd"

start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/${IFLink}.pid

fi

eend

}

################################################################################

CheckLine() {

if [ "`cat /proc/net/atm/speedtch\:0 | grep Line | grep up | wc -l | awk '{print$1}'`" != "0" ]

then

pppd call ${Peer}

else

sleep 5

CheckLine

fi

}

CheckIFace() {

if [ -e "/var/run/${IFLink}.pid" ] \

&& [ -n "$(/sbin/ifconfig | grep $IFLink)" ]

then

einfo " Connection already established. Exiting"

exit

elif [ -e "/var/run/${IFLink}.pid" ] \

&& [ -n "$(/sbin/ifconfig | grep $IFLink)" ]

then

ewarn " ${IFLink} link is up but there is no established\

conncetion. Killing ${IFLink} process..."

start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/${IFLink}.pid

einfo "  Done ;)"

fi

}

# vim:ts=4
```

Conf File

```

# /etc/conf.d/myInet:

# $Header: $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/myInet

Peer="ISP Name"

IFLink="ppp0"
```

---

Edits:

2005.04.21: Added: "Hotplug firmware loading support" kernel option should be enabled | Thanks to xming

2005.05.06: Added: Hotplug is needed to eneble firmware autoload

2005.05.06: Added: "atm" use flag required to get the pppoatm.so file | Thanks to funkatron

2005.05.27: Amended: Startup runscript. Now it works flawlessly  :Smile: 

2006.04.01: Amended: Section about downloading firmware and installing it has been updated

2006.04.01: Amended: Section about kernel config amended for new kernel config structure

----------

## Basket

Will it work with kernel 2.4.x?

Thanks,

Basket

----------

## Basket

OK, I've checked and it won't... :Sad: 

Do you know , by the way, how to make it work with old kernel?

Basket.

----------

## peka

 *Basket wrote:*   

> Will it work with kernel 2.4.x?

 

As I said:

 *peka wrote:*   

> Excerpt from Summary of changes from v2.6.9 to v2.6.10 
> 
>  *Quote:*   <dwmw2@shinybook.infradead.org> 
> 
> USB: Generic USB ATM/DSL core and completed SpeedTouch driver 
> ...

 

For 2.4.x kernels you must use userspace driver i.e. emerge speedtouch

----------

## peka

 *Basket wrote:*   

> OK, I've checked and it won't...
> 
> Do you know , by the way, how to make it work with old kernel?
> 
> Basket.

 

There are a couple of HOWTOs on this furum. Just search.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Basket

forum..you meant:)

I'll find sth and let you know

Basket

----------

## xming

AFAIK you have to activate 

```
CONFIG_FW_LOADER
```

. you can visit my website for an other howto

xming

----------

## pandora

Superb! The years of pain are over at last! This actually works, which distinguishes it from all the other HOWTO's on the subject which have failed me for literally years. Fantastic! Thank you very much.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Good, I just started having problems with modem_run working only the first time it's run (i.e. disconnect the modem from the USB hub, reconnect it and modem_run doesn't upload the firmware anymore). I'll try this asap. BTW, I've got a revision 4. Has anyone tried it on a 4?

----------

## pandora

 *Quote:*   

> Good, I just started having problems with modem_run working only the first time it's run (i.e. disconnect the modem from the USB hub, reconnect it and modem_run doesn't upload the firmware anymore). I'll try this asap. BTW, I've got a revision 4. Has anyone tried it on a 4?

 

Mine is a revision 4 and it works fine. I haven't set it up to automatically reconnect to the net yet, but it does automatically reinstall the firmware when the modem is unplugged/replugged. 

But typing "pppd call adsl" isn't a hardship compared to the trouble I used to have with modem_run.

----------

## peka

 *pandora wrote:*   

> [...] I haven't set it up to automatically reconnect to the net yet [...]

 

Once you are connected and for some reason (other than yourself bringing it down) connection goes down, the "persist" option in peer config should do the trick i.e reconnect. Check out the "demand" option, too. It's supposed to awake the connection when it goes idle.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Pandora: thanks, I'll try it right now then.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

I hereby award you all with the LEPACA SEAL OF APPROVAL  :Very Happy:  Thanks!

----------

## meetra

and if it's pppoe connection?

----------

## peka

 *meetra wrote:*   

> and if it's pppoe connection?

 

most probably you just need to change this:

```
  | |                  < >   PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                           | | 

  | |                  <M>   PPP over ATM                                                     | | 
```

to this:

```
  | |                  <M>   PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                           | | 

  | |                  < >   PPP over ATM                                                     | | 
```

and you won't need to emerge linux-atm. AFAIK pppoe line should be brought up on start up without any special set up.

But I don't have such a modem so I can't test it.

Also take a look at these:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/PPPOE_kernel-mode <-- this one is in italian - I'm not but maybe you are

Len us know how did it go

----------

## funkatron

I just tried this and when I tried to connect it couldnt find pppoatm.so, do I need to add anything to my USE when compiling linux-atm and ppp?

----------

## peka

 *funkatron wrote:*   

> I just tried this and when I tried to connect it couldnt find pppoatm.so, do I need to add anything to my USE when compiling linux-atm and ppp?

 

I assume you compiled kernel as in the HOWTO?

I have "atm" in my use flags. Give it a try.

----------

## funkatron

 *peka wrote:*   

>  *funkatron wrote:*   I just tried this and when I tried to connect it couldnt find pppoatm.so, do I need to add anything to my USE when compiling linux-atm and ppp? 
> 
> I assume you compiled kernel as in the HOWTO?
> 
> I have "atm" in my use flags. Give it a try.

 

Thanks Ill try it when I get home  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

you can always give an absolute path to pppoatm.so in your peer config file

----------

## Mamour

Hi there!

I'm desperately trying to get my Speedtouch 330 working on Linux, but I've hit a brick wall. It seems that your proposed method works with VC-Mux encapsulation, whereas my ISP uses LLC. Is there any way to get it to work?

(By the way, I have a purple Revision 4  :Wink: )

EDIT: Oh, it should also be noted that ppp0 never comes up in ifconfig. dmesg tells me that the firmware got loaded all right, though. If i look in the logs, I can see the following message: 

```
LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
```

EDIT II: Forget what I said, I got it running  :Very Happy: . Seems like my other modem didn't release the assigned IP address on shutdown, had to do it manually.

----------

## peka

Glad to hear that!

I was investigating your case but came out with nothing.

----------

## peka

Hi guys,

I've amended the runscirpt in HOWTO. You may now use it. It's been working flawlessly for me for a few weeks now.

Cheers

----------

## Josuke

hi, i've done all, but when i load the speedtch module i can see in the log file:

```

Sep 22 13:38:42 zeus kernel: usb 3-1: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Sep 22 13:38:42 zeus kernel: usb 3-1: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

```

but the modem don't initialize...what can the problem be?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> but the modem don't initialize...what can the problem be?

 

We need to see more of /var/log/messages than that. Anyway, try my wiki walkthrough.

----------

## NotQuiteSane

I am attempting to do a dry run before actually plugging the phone line into my speedtouch.  however I am getting this:

```
[root@teena /root]# pppd call adsl

pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/ppoatm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

pppd: Couldn't load plugin ppoatm.so

```

the file does exist:

```
ls /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/

minconn.so  passprompt.so  pppoatm.so  rp-pppoe.so
```

whats going on, and how can I fix it?  I want to get this thing working so I can get rid of the actiontrash modem i'm currently using

NQS

----------

## peka

Did you have "atm" in your use flags when you've been compiling ppp and linux-atm for speedtouch?

Do you have it now?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *NotQuiteSane wrote:*   

> root@teena /root]# pppd call adsl
> 
> pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/ppoatm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> pppd: Couldn't load plugin ppoatm.so

 

Check that you have the necessary kernel modules.

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *NotQuiteSane wrote:*   root@teena /root]# pppd call adsl
> 
> pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/ppoatm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> pppd: Couldn't load plugin ppoatm.so 
> ...

 

Seems I was missing 3 (one off, two modules).  just started compiling the new kernel.

NQS

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *peka wrote:*   

> Did you have "atm" in your use flags when you've been compiling ppp and linux-atm for speedtouch?
> 
> Do you have it now?

 

Oui.  both times.  use flags read:

```
USE="-* pam usb atm"
```

this box is slated to only be a firewall / router.

NQS

----------

## NotQuiteSane

Ok, now I see:

```
[root@teena /root]# pppd call asdl

pppd: Can't open options file /etc/ppp/peers/asdl: No such file or directory

[root@teena /root]# ls -lah /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 123 Oct 15 11:48 /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

[root@teena /root]#
```

do I need to do a chmod +X to the file?  I wouldn't think so

NQS

----------

## peka

Your peer config file is adsl

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 123 Oct 15 11:48 /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

 

and you call for asdl

 *Quote:*   

> [root@teena /root]# pppd call asdl

 

----------

## peka

and No - you don't need to make it executable

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *peka wrote:*   

> Your peer config file is adsl
> 
>  *Quote:*   -rw-r--r--  1 root root 123 Oct 15 11:48 /etc/ppp/peers/adsl 
> 
> and you call for asdl
> ...

 

duh.  i really should have spotted that one.  however, it just brings me back to the orginal problem: 

```
[root@teena peers]# pppd call adsl

pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/ppoatm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

pppd: Couldn't load plugin ppoatm.so

```

NQS

----------

## peka

show me what's in your adsl config file

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *peka wrote:*   

> show me what's in your adsl config file

 

Hi, Peka,

I found the problem (pebkac).  it's spelled pppoatm, not ppoatm.

Here is my config file:

```
[root@teena /root]# cat /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

noipdefault

defaultroute

user "deleted"

passive

persist

plugin pppoatm.so

usepeerdns

noauth

noccp

0.35
```

that isn't, of course the username i'm using

I now can do:

```
[root@teena /root]# pppd call adsl

Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

[root@teena /root]#
```

but how do I (without plugging in the phone line, trying to stay online as long as possible before I make the switch) determine if the modem is working?   is there any tests/logs to examine?  i do see:

```
[root@teena /root]# tail /var/log/everything/current

Oct 18 12:37:58 [pppd] connect(0.35): No such device

Oct 18 12:37:58 [pppd] Failed to open 0.35: No such device

Oct 18 12:38:28 [pppd] connect(0.35): No such device

Oct 18 12:38:28 [pppd] Failed to open 0.35: No such device

Oct 18 12:38:58 [pppd] connect(0.35): No such device

Oct 18 12:38:58 [pppd] Failed to open 0.35: No such device

Oct 18 12:39:28 [pppd] connect(0.35): No such device

Oct 18 12:39:28 [pppd] Failed to open 0.35: No such device

Oct 18 12:39:58 [pppd] connect(0.35): No such device

Oct 18 12:39:58 [pppd] Failed to open 0.35: No such device

[root@teena /root]#
```

but is "device 0.35" my isp (qworst)?

NQS

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *NotQuiteSane wrote:*   

> but is "device 0.35" my isp (qworst)?

 

Have you considered RTFM?

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *NotQuiteSane wrote:*   but is "device 0.35" my isp (qworst)? 
> 
> Have you considered RTFM?

 

 *Quote:*   

> is suitable for kernels 2.4 and 2.6 (including potentially >=2.6.10, although there may be a conflict with the kernel driver and modem_run both trying to perform the task of  line-monitoring).
> 
>    Kernel 2.6.10 introduced an improved speedtch (sic) kernel module which, with hotplug, is capable of replacing the functionality of modem_run.

 

 *Quote:*   

> The correct VP/VC to use depends entirely upon your location and provider.

 

So again, is 8.35 (yeah, my config file was wrong there) qwest?  also, if there is a potential conflict between modem-run and my current kernel, and to quote the opening lines of this thread:

 *Quote:*   

> as opposed to any other SpeedTouch HOWTOs, which I
> 
>    greatly benefited from, it describes hot to use your modem without  installing userspace drivers.

 

how exactly will that (outdated) howto help?

NQS

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *NotQuiteSane wrote:*   

> how exactly will that (outdated) howto help?

 

The wiki entry is up-to-date, and refers to the kernel >=2.6.10 method.

----------

## peka

did you try to install exactly as this HOWTO says?

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *peka wrote:*   

> did you try to install exactly as this HOWTO says?

 

yes.  I even just went back over it just now.  However, the kernel (2.6.13) lists the modem in a seperate section, I selected:

```
# USB DSL modem support

# 

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m
```

for that section

NQS

----------

## dough29

Hello !

I found my modem is not initialised at boot but when I plug in my USB modem...

I readed the howto from head to foot and step by step and I can't find what I miss (even if I missed something !)

So do I have to initialise my modme by hand ? Is there a config file to fix ?

Thanks a lot

----------

## peka

 *NotQuiteSane wrote:*   

>  *peka wrote:*   did you try to install exactly as this HOWTO says? 
> 
> yes.  I even just went back over it just now.  However, the kernel (2.6.13) lists the modem in a seperate section, I selected:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

and how is it going right now?

what messages do you get?

----------

## peka

 *dough29 wrote:*   

> Hello !
> 
> I found my modem is not initialised at boot but when I plug in my USB modem...
> 
> I readed the howto from head to foot and step by step and I can't find what I miss (even if I missed something !)
> ...

 

did you use this howto?

what kind of messages do you get?

do you have hotplug emerge and initialised at boot?

----------

## dough29

Thanks for your answer !

I installed form this Wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem

Is this the wrong place ?

I have the message "[pppd] connect(0.35): No such device" but when I unplug then plug the modem, it synchronise then I can "pppd call adsl"...

I have emerge hotplug && rc-update add hotplug default as mentionned in the howto...

----------

## peka

 *dough29 wrote:*   

> Thanks for your answer !
> 
> I installed form this Wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem
> 
> Is this the wrong place ?
> ...

 

It is a god place.

Are you sure you have the correct firmware?

Are you sure 0.35 are your numbers?

I encourage you to give my howto a try.  :Smile: 

----------

## dough29

Hum my number is 8.35... sorry lol

But it doesn't matter, my rev is 0 so I do so like in the Wiki.

Where is your howto ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dough29

```
P:  Vendor=06b9 ProdID=4061 Rev= 0.00
```

----------

## peka

This topic has started with my howto - just see the begining of it.

I wrote it before the wiki article appeared.

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *peka wrote:*   

>  *NotQuiteSane wrote:*    *peka wrote:*   did you try to install exactly as this HOWTO says? 
> 
> yes.  I even just went back over it just now.  However, the kernel (2.6.13) lists the modem in a seperate section, I selected:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Peka,

Right now it isn't.  I'm having fun dealing with UDEV not recognizing my external drives.  been fighting that for the last several day, in what little free time I have.

However, while it doesn't solve this problem, I may have found the solution to my problem.  basically I went with the speedtouch because the firewall was blocking incoming ports I wanted open.  I used the directions here to put the wap on DMZ.  I still gotta forward the ports, but if it works, I've got a 386 I was just given I'm gonna stick freesco on (if not that 386 is gonna becone an alarm clock)

NQS

----------

## WizNut

Hi, I've been using gentoo for a while now, but this is the first time I've posted on the forums.

(Basically I'm finally breaking down and asking for help)

I have an Alcatel USB ADSL Modem:

```

[b]lsusb -d 0x06b9:[/b]

Bus 001 Device 009: ID 06b9:4061 Alcatel Telecom Speed Touch ISDN or ADSL Modem

[b]cat /proc/bus/usb/devices  | grep -B 1 ALCATEL[/b]

P:  Vendor=06b9 ProdID=4061 Rev= 0.00

S:  Manufacturer=ALCATEL

```

I followed the directions located at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem

Here's my tail -f /var/log/messages:

```

Nov  9 07:17:25 gatekeeper usb 1-1.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

Nov  9 07:17:25 gatekeeper usb 1-1.4: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

Nov  9 07:17:26 gatekeeper speedtch 1-1.4:1.0: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Nov  9 07:17:27 gatekeeper pppd[15719]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Nov  9 07:17:27 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Nov  9 07:17:27 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: connect(0.32): No such device

Nov  9 07:17:27 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: Failed to open 0.32: No such device

Nov  9 07:17:27 gatekeeper speedtch 1-1.4:1.0: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

Nov  9 07:17:31 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: connect(0.32): No such device

Nov  9 07:17:31 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: Failed to open 0.32: No such device

Nov  9 07:17:33 gatekeeper ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

Nov  9 07:17:35 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: Using interface ppp0

Nov  9 07:17:35 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

Nov  9 07:18:05 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov  9 07:18:22 gatekeeper ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

Nov  9 07:18:22 gatekeeper ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (1536 kb/s down | 832 kb/s up)

Nov  9 07:18:29 gatekeeper dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.103 from 00:0c:76:99:41:a5 (dufresne) via eth0

Nov  9 07:18:29 gatekeeper dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.103 to 00:0c:76:99:41:a5 (dufresne) via eth0

Nov  9 07:18:49 gatekeeper dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.105 from 00:d0:59:da:92:23 (acklay) via eth0

Nov  9 07:18:49 gatekeeper dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.105 to 00:d0:59:da:92:23 (acklay) via eth0

Nov  9 07:20:01 gatekeeper cron[15747]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

ifconfig:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:B3:05:4E:E5

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:15646 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7733 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1642635 (1.5 Mb)  TX bytes:1344045 (1.2 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3457 (3.3 Kb)  TX bytes:3457 (3.3 Kb)

```

The Modem seems to synchronize properly...

The Problem is that pppd doesn't seem to be setting up properly.

Anyway here's my stuff:

/etc/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.xmission.com/gentoo"

USE="acl acpi -alsa -apm -arts -avi bash-completion -berkdb -bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 -cups doc -eds emacs -emboss -encode fam -foomaticdb -gdbm -gif -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -gtk2 -imlib -ipv6 jabber -jpeg -kde kerberos ldap -libg++ -libwww -mad -mikmod mmx -motif -mp3 -mpeg offensive -ogg -oggvorbis -opengl -oss pcmcia -pdflib -png prelude -qt -quicktime radius sasl -sdl sse -truetype -truetype-fonts -type1-fonts usb -vorbis -X -xmms -xv"

```

/usr/src/linux/.config

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.13-gentoo-r5

# Mon Nov  7 01:17:39 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="_GateKeeper-2005110601"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

# CONFIG_PM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CONNMARK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_BT_HIDP is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

# CONFIG_USB_CXACRU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ISO9660_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

```

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

firmware_class

libcrc32c

psmouse

fat

vfat

pcmcia_core

pcmcia

rsrc_nonstatic

yenta_socket

uhci_hcd

usbhid

usbserial

cypress_m8

aes-i586

md5

des

sha1

sha256

sha512

crc32c

zlib_inflate

zlib_deflate

crc-ccitt

slhc

ppp_generic

bsd_comp

ppp_deflate

ppp_async

ppp_synctty

atm

pppoatm

bluetooth

hci_usb

sco

l2cap

rfcomm

bnep

usbatm

speedtch

```

/etc/hotplug/usb.usermap:

```

# usb module         match_flags idVendor idProduct bcdDevice_lo bcdDevice_hi bDeviceClass bDeviceSubClass bDeviceProtocol bInterfaceClass bInterfaceSubClass bInterfaceProtocol driver_info

speedtouch 0x0003 0x06b9 0x4061 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00000000 "Alcatel SpeedTouch USB"

```

/etc/conf.d/local.start:

```

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup ( use 1>&2 to hide output)

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

/usr/sbin/pppd call adsl

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )

config_ppp0=("dhcp")

config_ppp0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

config_bnep0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_bnep1=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

```

[b]/etc/conf.d/net.ppp0:

```

PEER="adsl"

```

/etc/ppp/peers/adsl:

```

noipdefault

defaultroute

user "<removed>"

passive

persist

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

plugin pppoatm.so

0.32

```

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets:

```

# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client   server   secret         IP addresses

"<removed>" * "<removed>"

```

Please tell me what I am doing wrong.  :Confused: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *WizNut wrote:*   

> Nov  9 07:17:27 gatekeeper pppd[15720]: connect(0.32): No such device

 

I'd guess that you have incorrect firmware files in /lib/firmware. For a revision zero (the good ol' green froggy stingray) model, you want the following filesizes (from KQD6 rather than ZZZL):

```
ls -l /lib/firmware

-rw-------  1 root root    991 speedtch-1.bin

-rw-------  1 root root 762650 speedtch-2.bin
```

----------

## peka

I think you may have PPPoE connection as apposed to PPPoA, which I have at home and for which I wrote this howto.

I beliwe that wiki page you have mentioned (which btw refers to my howto) talks about PPPoA as well.

Notice you have eth0 interface while I have ppp0.

I'm not sure how to set up SpeedTouch to work on PPPoE - I've never needed to try it.

Try searching for Speedtouch PPPoE howto.

P.S I think you have the correct firmware sincie it;s being recognized.

----------

## WizNut

 *peka wrote:*   

> I think you may have PPPoE connection as apposed to PPPoA, which I have at home and for which I wrote this howto.
> 
> I beliwe that wiki page you have mentioned (which btw refers to my howto) talks about PPPoA as well.
> 
> Notice you have eth0 interface while I have ppp0.
> ...

 

I have Qwest for DSL.  They used to be PPPoE, but now they're PPPoA.  I know for a fact.

etho is an Intel Pro/100 Ethernet NIC.

anyways,  thanks.  If you have anything more I'd appreciate it.

----------

## peka

maybe you should use some other plugin, not pppoatm.so in your peer config and you should probably load some other kernel module for that as well

----------

## peka

 *WizNut wrote:*   

> 
> 
> etho is an Intel Pro/100 Ethernet NIC.
> 
> 

 

But you have your Speedtouch plugged in USB, right?

Do you use your network (eth) card for sometning?

----------

## WizNut

 *peka wrote:*   

>  *WizNut wrote:*   
> 
> etho is an Intel Pro/100 Ethernet NIC.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I'm trying to turn the machine into a DSL router / Shorewall Firewall / Bluetooth Access Point.

I was going to set it up as an 802.11g AP, but I gave up on getting the wifi card (Atheros chipset)

to work.  I couldn't use ndiswrapper because I needed access point support along with support for

WPA/WPA2, 802.11x, and AES.  From my own experiences and what I've seen on the forums, it appears

that madwifi is currently having some problems.   :Sad: 

Anyways, at least I've got the bluetooth up and running.

btw, for the bluetooth, I didn't use the howto from http://gentoo-wiki.com.  I look at the one on the

wiki, but evidently it's only for if you have a single bluetooth device to setup.  What I ended up doing is adapting

a howto I found that was written for debian.  Actually It would have been easier, except that AFIK, PalmOS doen't

support PAN.  You have to establish a PPP connection.  I hope they add support for it in an update.

----------

## WizNut

Fixed it,  kind of...

I did /usr/sbin/pppd debug call adsl.  Apparently,  my isp was requiring pap and not chap.  :Embarassed: 

Up and running,

Thanks   :Smile: 

----------

## To

My modem after one or days lost is connection to my ISP, this is the error:

 *Quote:*   

> Dec  6 13:24:05 gandalf usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2
> 
> Dec  6 13:24:07 gandalf usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
> 
> Dec  6 13:24:07 gandalf usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
> ...

 

using ifconfig I still have a ppp0 device with an IP, but the network isn't working, anyone knows why this happends?

Tó

----------

## PaulBredbury

Tracking these problems down is difficult, because there are several potentials, e.g.:

The Speedtouch modem hung

Problem with ADSL line

Hardware problem at the telephone exchange

I'd expect the kernel module to be better than modem_run at attempting a reconnect. Manually disconnecting the modem from the USB port sometimes seems to be the only way to properly reset a dead connection.

----------

## To

I'm full of work today, but tomorrow I'll use this guide to configure my connection.

Tó

----------

## PaulBredbury

The baselayout setup method is the one I recommend, since it's the future standard solution.

----------

## To

Paul I trued to follow the wiki but I got into one prob. I have emerged speedtouch, and it seams like it ain't needed anymore.

But if I emerge -C speetouch and reboot, the system will load a module speedtouch, cause it's on my modules autoload, but when I start my pppd it gives me No Device. 

Something is not right, any advice?

Tó

----------

## PaulBredbury

Hmm, it sounds like you should follow the wiki method, because that's the one that I can help you best with  :Confused: 

What are the error lines from /var/log/messages?

----------

## To

lol that was the one I follow, and why I was asking you to  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## tuxicated

I am trying to switch from kernel 2.6.12 to 2.6.14, with little luck unfortunately.

On kernel 2.6.12 I use the speedtouch ebuild, which works perfectly. I tried to follow the WIKI howto (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem) as closely as possible in order to switch to the new method of initialising the speedtouch modem.

Because I already had the speedtouch modem working, there was very little I needed to change. My kernel config already contained all the things that are needed, my /etc/ppp/peers/adsl was already correct, as are my *-secrets files. The only things that actually changed was the speedtouch bootscript that no longer runs, the new split firmware files, and the hotplug changes.

When I plug-in the modem while running kernel 2.6.14 and initialise it, I get this:

```

Dec 11 16:40:05 [kernel] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Dec 11 16:40:06 [kernel] usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Dec 11 16:40:06 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 671. Rebasing to 672

Dec 11 16:40:07 [kernel] speedtch 3-2:1.0: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Dec 11 16:40:07 [kernel] speedtch 3-2:1.0: no stage 2 firmware found!

Dec 11 16:40:09 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  "speedtouch" has already been started.

Dec 11 16:40:10 [modem_run] modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0_

Dec 11 16:40:10 [rc-scripts] Can't load the microcode !!

Dec 11 16:40:10 [rc-scripts] Please detach and attach again your modem to the USB port to unload the microcode.

Dec 11 16:40:10 [rc-scripts] Then run '/etc/init.d/speedtouch start'

Dec 11 16:40:10 [rc-scripts] Speedtouch firmward load failed

Dec 11 16:40:34 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 689. Rebasing to 673

Dec 11 16:40:36 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 679. Rebasing to 680

Dec 11 16:40:38 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 681. Rebasing to 682

Dec 11 16:40:40 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 683. Rebasing to 684

Dec 11 16:40:42 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 685. Rebasing to 686

```

The message no stage 2 firmware found! is strange, because:

```

takkie speedtouch # ls -l /lib/firmware/

total 753

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    991 dec 11 15:23 speedtch-1.bin

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 762650 dec 11 15:23 speedtch-2.bin

```

Both files are there. I tried setting the files to world-readable, but that did not fix anything. Another strange thing is that modem_run is still being called. Is this harmful, and how can I de-activate it when needed?

As soon as I reboot into kernel 2.6.12, the modem works fine using the good old speedtouch init script.

Any hints?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *tuxicated wrote:*   

> my /etc/ppp/peers/adsl was already correct

 

Did you already have "passive" in it? That's good.

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 11 16:40:10 [modem_run] modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0_

 

Unmerge the speedtouch ebuild. modem_run is conflicting with the kernel driver, because they're both trying to load the microcode into the modem at the same time.

----------

## tuxicated

Ok, I unmerged the speedtouch package and merged the coldplug package. Now it seems to work, but it is not reliable.

On boot, it never works. I get this:

```

Dec 25 15:14:17 [kernel] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 3

Dec 25 15:14:20 [kernel] eth0: link down

Dec 25 15:14:31 [kernel] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Dec 25 15:14:32 [kernel] usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Dec 25 15:14:33 [kernel] speedtch 3-2:1.0: no stage 1 firmware found!

```

When I unplug the modem and plug it in again, I get:

```

Dec 25 15:15:45 [kernel] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 4

Dec 25 15:15:50 [kernel] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Dec 25 15:15:51 [kernel] usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Dec 25 15:15:53 [kernel] speedtch 3-2:1.0: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Dec 25 15:15:54 [kernel] speedtch 3-2:1.0: no stage 2 firmware found!

```

And when I unplug/plug the darn thing again, I get:

```

Dec 25 15:16:10 [kernel] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 5

Dec 25 15:16:17 [kernel] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

Dec 25 15:16:17 [kernel] usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

Dec 25 15:16:19 [kernel] speedtch 3-2:1.0: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Dec 25 15:16:20 [kernel] speedtch 3-2:1.0: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

Dec 25 15:16:25 [kernel] ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

Dec 25 15:16:35 [kernel] ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

Dec 25 15:16:35 [kernel] ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (6144 kb/s down | 768 kb/s up)

```

Finally, it worked! Does anyone have any idea why this is so unreliable?

----------

## PaulBredbury

I've never seen that problem. Coldplug is not required - try unmerging coldplug. Check that modem_run has been removed. Did you run: 

```
rc-update del speedtouch default
```

----------

## tuxicated

Yes, I also removed the speedtouch init script from boot sequence. Why does portage not do that automatically when you unmerge it?? 

I will try unmerging coldplug as soon as I have physical access to that machine again. For now it runs OK on kernel 2.6.12.

Hacking the modem software is sooo frustrating... Make one mistake and you loose contact with the rest of the planet and as a bonus you can't even emerge anything anymore...   :Mad: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *tuxicated wrote:*   

> Yes, I also removed the speedtouch init script from boot sequence. Why does portage not do that automatically when you unmerge it??

 

Because portage did not add it, and if you want portage to make such blind & dangerous assumptions, use Debian instead  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Make one mistake and you lose contact with the rest of the planet and as a bonus you can't even emerge anything anymore...  

 

That is why Speedtouch modems come with installation CDs (for Windows). For Linux, it would be prudent to e.g. burn a CD with the contents of /lib/firmware

----------

## Qubax

how much are problems related to udev?

i've got everything running with udev 070-r1

```
Jan 28 13:26:53 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jan 28 13:26:53 [pppd] PPPoATM plugin_init

Jan 28 13:26:53 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.48

Jan 28 13:26:53 [pppd] pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Jan 28 13:26:53 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jan 28 13:26:53 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.48

Jan 28 13:26:53 [kernel] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Jan 28 13:26:53 [kernel] ipt_LOG: not logging via system console since somebody else already registe

red for PF_INET

Jan 28 13:26:53 [kernel] ip_conntrack version 2.3 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 216 bytes per conntrac

k

Jan 28 13:27:03 [kernel] ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

Jan 28 13:27:03 [kernel] ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (1088 kb/s down | 256 kb/s up)
```

then i do an update to udev-079-r1 and get:

```
Jan 28 18:19:44 [kernel] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

Jan 28 18:19:47 [kernel] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Jan 28 18:19:48 [kernel] usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Jan 28 18:20:18 [kernel] speedtch 1-1:1.0: no stage 1 firmware found!

Jan 28 18:20:29 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jan 28 18:20:29 [pppd] PPPoATM plugin_init

Jan 28 18:20:29 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.48

Jan 28 18:20:29 [pppd] pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Jan 28 18:20:29 [pppd] connect(8.48): No such device

Jan 28 18:20:29 [pppd] Exit.
```

going back to the old udev "solves" the problem.

any suggestions (beside sticking to the old udev)?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> going back to the old udev "solves" the problem.

 

Was /dev/ppp not being created? Oh well, udev moves too fast - it's already a few versions ahead   :Confused: 

----------

## Qubax

i changed two things:added packet socket in kernel added passive to peers mode now everything is also working with the new udev. someone know an explanation?

----------

## PaulBredbury

"passive" is very important, otherwise the timing of the connection attempt is crucial.

----------

## idodesuke

http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/firmware/index.html

(sorry I'm french!)

if you have a problem with udev and the firmware use small extra udev program which isn't installed by default:

edit udev's rules configuration file:

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", RUN+="/lib/udev/firmware_helper"

in udev-079-r1.ebuild I see

local extras="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware"

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/firmware/index.html

 

That page is not appropriate for Gentoo. For instance, it would be a very bad idea to install udev outside of portage. Gentoo has /sbin/firmware_helper installed by udev-084.

The file to add custom udev rules to is /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules, but I've never heard of this file being required for the Speedtouch modems.

----------

## idodesuke

Yes! but if I don't add this line in my /etc/udev/rules/50-udev.rules my firmware don't load (ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", RUN+="/lib/udev/firmware_helper")

I use udev-079-r1 (on my x86)

----------

## idodesuke

Portage install firmware_helper in /sbin

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) zalem / # equery files udev
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching udev... ]
> 
> * Contents of sys-fs/udev-079-r1:
> ...

 

so I use:

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", RUN+="/sbin/firmware_helper"

----------

## Blutch

I'm trying to set up my Alcatel Speedtouch USB for ISDN modem. Its revision is 0.01, then 0.

My kernel is 2.6.15-gentoo-r1. I have compiled in it all options you noticed.

When i plug my modem in, here is what i get:

```
Feb  4 15:00:29 [kernel] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

Feb  4 15:00:30 [kernel] usb 2-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

Feb  4 15:01:00 [kernel] speedtch 2-2:1.0: no stage 1 firmware found!

```

However, here is my /lib/firmware directory:

```
-rw-------  1 root root    991 Feb  4 12:22 speedtch-1.bin

-rw-------  1 root root 762650 Feb  4 12:22 speedtch-2.bin

```

Unplugging & replugging my modem won't change my messages, the firmware are never found.

Naturally, if i try to run /usr/sbin/pppd call adsl, i get the following:

```
Feb  4 15:01:29 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Feb  4 15:01:29 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Feb  4 15:01:29 [pppd] connect(1.32): No such device

Feb  4 15:01:29 [pppd] Failed to open 1.32: No such device

```

By the way, i live in Hungary, with an "unknown" ISP (Hungarotel), i tried to use the VCI/VPI from Matav (the only informations i could get about a Hungarian ISP). But i don't think it has something to bother with the firmware not loading...

Any idea ?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Blutch wrote:*   

> I'm trying to set up my Alcatel Speedtouch USB for ISDN modem. 

 

ISDN is not ADSL. You have an entirely different modem. What is its model number?

----------

## Blutch

It's ADSL over an ISDN line. I'm not an expert about communication technologies, but following this page, it seems to be ADSL, even if it is ISDN. My modem is the well-known green-blue fish like shown on the picture, but on it it's written "Alctatel Speedtouch USB ISDN".

My modems's serial number is CP0304KZ1MU.

----------

## Blutch

Anybody ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

You could try contacting the developer of the kernel driver. There's practically no mention of ISDN on the mailing list archive.

----------

## Blutch

Thanks, i'll give it a try.

----------

## herchu

Hi,

I am trying to make my speedtouch 330, rev 4, work. I have followed steps from HOWTO Speedtouch modem / Gentoo Linux Wiki, and I am stuck here:

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 12 15:54:49 tita usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd  and address 3
> 
> Feb 12 15:54:49 tita modem_run[10555]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0
> 
> Feb 12 15:54:49 tita rc-scripts: Can't load the microcode !!
> ...

 

For some reason the microcode does not get loaded. 

If, at any point, I run

```
modem_run -v 2 -f mgmt.o
```

(where mgmt.o was created following HOWTO as mentioned, and points to the appropriate file)

I get no ouput except a line in /var/log/messages:

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 12 15:58:33 tita modem_run[10791]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started  by root uid 0

 

, and no process is created. 

Btw, no pppd is ever launched, though I think that's ok as the modem did not finish its setup.

Any idea? Thanks in advance!

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *herchu wrote:*   

> For some reason the microcode does not get loaded. 

 

I had the same inexplicable problem on one PC, with the old modem_run. Use the new method, and post some feedback on it on bugzilla.

----------

## herchu

Thanks, sorry for the delay in coming back.

I removed most configuration following the "old" method and followed that https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110665... Had to download several new packages, booting to windows and back many times. Now everything seems to work, the ebuild installs smoothly, but when plugging the modem in I get:

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 21 23:08:37 tita usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
> 
> Feb 21 23:08:37 tita usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> 
> Feb 21 23:08:37 tita usb 3-1: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin.4.00
> ...

 

Any idea about that "error -71"?

By the way I am not sure if those firmwares are getting loaded or not; those are the last lines in /var/log/messages.

Thanks!

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *herchu wrote:*   

> Any idea about that "error -71"?

 

It sounds like you should be using pppoe. I only have pppoa modems, so can't set up the ebuild properly for pppoe  :Sad: 

Is that all that the log file shows, even with the debug option?

----------

## herchu

Paul,

Yes, I think my provider uses pppoe. So you mean this ebuild will not work, or that I have to set an option which you can't test? (In that case, please let me know which option... I did not find anything in the ebuild itself). Or I should use the ebuild plus the pppoe-specific changes in linux-usb docs?

I will try the debug option today when I get home.

As a side note, I realize now that I am not using last ebuild version posted in bugzilla, but the previous one... The newest requires some versions (like baselayout-1.12.0_pre15-r1) which I don't have... and any update is a pain as I have to boot windows, wget the last requested fail, try again, see what file is required next, and so on... Do you think this (old) version should work?

Thanks for your replies.

----------

## PaulBredbury

The ebuild does not support pppoe, and will not, until someone with the (relatively rare, compared to pppoa) appropriate hardware and ebuild skills improves it. I do not have the appropriate hardware, so cannot test pppoe.

You'll need to follow the guide for pppoe - the ebuild won't help you further than populating /lib/firmware (regardless that you initially tried an older version of the ebuild). You can emerge br2684ctl, rather than compile it manually.

If you're willing and able to document the steps you go through, and eager to see and test pppoe support in the ebuild, then I can make the changes to the ebuild for you to test...

----------

## herchu

I am willing to document, but still could not make it work... 

Following gentoo speedtouch howto, I recompiled kernel adding br2684 and PPP Over Ethernet support (I don't remember the exact flag names). 

When modprobe uhci-hcd and ehci-hcd, udev (or htoplug) invokes firmware_loader and uploads firmware onto the modem. I also compiled br2684ctl utility, which runs only if modprobe br2684 is run first (a "could not create nas0" msg is obtained if br2684 is not yet loaded). When I try to run this br2684ctl with command line: br2684ctl -b -c 0 -a 8.35, I get the following messages:

 *Quote:*   

> Interface "nas0" created successfully
> 
> Communicating over ATM 0.8.35, encapsulation: LLC
> 
> Fatal: failed to connect on socket

 

(There is a approx. 1 second delay between 2nd and 3rd line)

I don't know how to solve the last problem, nor what it means.

If I still try to continue with instructions in the HOWTO, the line ifconfig nas0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 runs ok (and creates lists nas0 as ifconfig output from then on), but the command pppd call speedtch totally freezes my computer -- no CtrlAltDel, nothing recovers from it but the Reset button. 

The problem probably comes back from br2684ctl error, but don't know what it means, or what it should do if working properly. Anybody had this problem before? any idea?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *herchu wrote:*   

> I also compiled br2684ctl utility, which runs only if modprobe br2684 is run first (a "could not create nas0" msg is obtained if br2684 is not yet loaded).

 

That's to be expected. Use /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, or compile the kernel modules into the kernel.

----------

## herchu

Yes, I should load br2684ctl on startup by means of modules.autoload.d, but would that fix the problem I am getting about "failed to connect to socket"? AFAIK, that will help me just to load the module on boot sequence... I did not want to add them until I know they work (and do not crash, as if I include the pppd call as above)

----------

## kwenspc

the two .eni files aren't possible to catch anymore. 

I have downloaded Kqd6_3.012  which has the two files in it. But how do I get thoses files?   :Sad: 

...

Where are .eni files or how do I get those files from Kqd6_3.012  ?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Where are .eni files or how do I get those files from Kqd6_3.012  ?

 

They are just the .bin files that the ebuild creates in /lib/firmware/. Install the ebuild.

----------

## peka

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> the two .eni files aren't possible to catch anymore. 
> 
> I have downloaded Kqd6_3.012  which has the two files in it. But how do I get thoses files?  
> 
> ...
> ...

 

... or use firmware extractor

P.S. I will update HOWTO in a spare time...  :Smile: 

----------

## cillianderoiste

Thanks!

I already had the speedtouch modem working according to the wiki but this was the trick that finally got firestarter to start on boot after the pppd connected

I also changed a couple of lines of the script to make it more generic:

I changed 

start-stop-daemon --start\

--exec $(which pppd) call ${Peer} > /dev/null 

to 

start-stop-daemon --start --exec $(which pppd) call ${Peer} > /dev/null 

(adding a space)

and 

pppd call neostrada 

to 

pppd call ${Peer}

I called the adsl startup script adsl and added 

provide myadsl

(not adsl) to the depends() section of it and then put 

after myadsl 

depend myadsl

in the depends() section of the firestarter init script

because without this firestarter was still trying to start before the adsl connection had been made.

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# $Header: $

depend() {

need net

after modules

provide myadsl

}

start() {

einfo "Starting Internet connection..."

ebegin " Checking interface..."

CheckIFace

eend

ebegin " Checking line status..."

CheckLine

eend

ebegin " Bringing ${IFLink} up"

if [ -x "$(which pppd)" ]

then

if [ -f "/etc/ppp/peers/${Peer}" ]

then

einfo "  Conncting to ${Peer}..."

start-stop-daemon --start --exec $(which pppd) call ${Peer} > /dev/null

else

eend "  ${Peer} not found in /etc/ppp/peers"

fi

else

eend "  pppd daemon not found"

fi

eend

}

stop() {

einfo "Stopping Internet connection..."

ebegin " Bringing ${IFLink} down"

if [ -x "$(which ifconfig)" ]

then

if [ -z "$(/sbin/ifconfig | egrep "$IFLink")" ]

then

# Link is not up but pppd may be running

ewarn "  Interface seems to be down already"

fi

einfo "  Stopping pppd"

start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/${IFLink}.pid

fi

eend

}

################################################################################

CheckLine() {

if [ "`cat /proc/net/atm/speedtch\:0 | grep Line | grep up | wc -l | awk '{print$1}'`" != "0" ]

then

pppd call ${Peer}

else

sleep 5

CheckLine

fi

}

CheckIFace() {

if [ -e "/var/run/${IFLink}.pid" ] \

&& [ -n "$(/sbin/ifconfig | grep $IFLink)" ]

then

einfo " Connection already established. Exiting"

exit

elif [ -e "/var/run/${IFLink}.pid" ] \

&& [ -n "$(/sbin/ifconfig | grep $IFLink)" ]

then

ewarn " ${IFLink} link is up but there is no established\

conncetion. Killing ${IFLink} process..."

start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/${IFLink}.pid

einfo "  Done ;)"

fi

}

# vim:ts=4

```

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *cillianderoiste wrote:*   

> start-stop-daemon --start\
> 
> --exec $(which pppd) call ${Peer} > /dev/null 

 

Can you please report that as a bug on bugzilla - there should be a space between --start and \

----------

## cillianderoiste

I'd gladly write a bug report, but unless I'm mistaken the init script posted by peka for the speedtouch modem isn't being used elsewhere.

I checked the wiki and I think that now you can load it with hotplug instead of a script in init.d or local.start? So I assume that it would load before the startup script loads firestarter:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem ... but I haven't tried this myself

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *cillianderoiste wrote:*   

> So I assume that it would load before the startup script loads firestarter

 

Unless the firewall contains rules which require an Internet connection, I would have firestarter start before the Internet connection, for safety.

----------

## cillianderoiste

That's a great tip! 

So, I guess to do things without getting too intimate with iptables I can turn off the rules that require an internet connection (e.g. internet sharing and dhcp) through firestarter and then use iptables save to keep those settings for iptables. Then I can change the three initscripts to start in sequence iptables, myppp, firestarter by using before or after in the depends() sections. 

I guess I could even just set up iptables to block everything until firestarter kicks in. 

I've never come across this idea before. Mostly people say to set up iptables by hand but even then I guess you'd want to run iptables also after connecting to the internet to add the extra rules.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *cillianderoiste wrote:*   

> I can turn off the rules that require an internet connection (e.g. internet sharing and dhcp)

 

Are you sure that those rules require an Internet connection? Most don't.

----------

## peka

Guys,

... forgive me... I've been away from my linux box for a couple of months...

... but what exactlty do you mean by saying "firestarter" here?

As for the rules that require Internet connection. I agree with PB here, I can't remember using any for my Desktop PC. My rules consist of literaly 8 commands  :Smile: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

emerge -s firestarter  :Wink: 

----------

## peka

...oopsy daisies..  :Smile:  silly me..

..been away too long.

I just wrote a few lines of iptables rules so long agoI didin't realize people make GUI for them nowdays  :Smile: 

----------

## ali3nx

I've been helping a collegue from poland who's a

user of Net24 try to setup his modem. We had initially started building his

gentoo system in a chroot on a working mandrake install after which I stage4

tarballed the filesystem which he later installed from local livecd.Were are

currently in progress with testing the network setup. I've mostly used the

README included with the speedtouch-usb package as a guide for setting up the

net scripts but we've run into a few snags as it appears the syntax used in

section b) pppoE preup() configuration is invalid or incorrect with the latest

baselayout or bash release. --makepid is supposed to be --make-pidfile after

which --exec should follow for the command. I can only relay what i've been

offered from a less experienced but still agile user in poland who i'm sure

would be extatic if someone has a solution for these errors. We had edited the

start-stop-daemon syntax used for preup() in /etc/conf.d/net however the

following errors resulted. Thanks in advance.

/etc/conf.d/net:line644:syntax error unexpected token {

/etc/conf.d/net:line644:"function preup() {"

Below is the current revision we have in place follwed by the README examples

for pppoe.

```
function preup() {

        if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

                modprobe -q speedtch

                # The number after "-c" corresponds with the Ethernet

interface,

                # e.g. 0 for nas0.

                # Use "-e 0" for LLC mux or "-e 1" for VC mux.

                # The 2 numbers after "-a" represent the VPI & VCI of your ISP,

and

                # they are separated by a dot. Choose here, or ask your ISP:

                #   http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/faq/index.html#q12

                eval local nasifname=\$\{link_$1\}

                start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/${nasifname}.pid --make-pidfile \ 

                --exec br2684ctl -c ${nasifname#nas} -e 0 -a 8.35

        fi

}

function postdown() {

        if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

                eval local nasifname=\$\{link_$1\}

                start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/${nasifname}.pid

        fi

}
```

speedtouch-usb README.diff from bug 110665

```

b) PPPoE configuration:

+

+config_ppp0=( 'ppp' )  # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/pppd

+# The name of the Ethernet interface over which PPPoE links

+link_ppp0='nas0' # Must correspond to the -c option of the br2684ctl utility

+plugins_ppp0=( pppoe ) 

+# 'man pppd' shows other options. Compression is disabled because it is

+# rarely taken advantage of, and may interfere with the connection.

+# Add option 'usepeerdns' to populate /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

+pppd_ppp0=( updetach debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp

+       nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp )

+username_ppp0='username@isp.com'  # E.g. 'fredbloggs@hg5.btclick.com'

+password_ppp0='password'  # ADSL password, assigned by your ISP

+

+# If the kernel modules are not built-in, then they must be loaded

+# before starting the PPP daemon:

+function preup() {

+       if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

+               modprobe -q speedtch

+               # The number after "-c" corresponds with the Ethernet

interface,

+               # e.g. 0 for nas0.

+               # Use "-e 0" for LLC mux or "-e 1" for VC mux.

+               # The 2 numbers after "-a" represent the VPI & VCI of your ISP,

and

+               # they are separated by a dot. Choose here, or ask your ISP:

+               #   http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/faq/index.html#q12

+               eval local nasifname=\$\{link_$1\}

+               start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/${nasifname}.pid

--makepid -- \

+                       br2684ctl -c ${nasifname#nas} -e 0 -a 0.38

+       fi

+}

+

+function postdown() {

+       if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

+               eval local nasifname=\$\{link_$1\}

+               start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/${nasifname}.pid

+       fi

+} 
```

----------

## NW.Smok

Well so far so good thanks to ali3nx's help im making progress but still there is a problem. Here's my net file:

```

function preup() {

   if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

      modprobe -q speedtch

      # The number after "-c" corresponds with the Ethernet interface,

      # e.g. 0 for nas0.

      # Use "-e 0" for LLC mux or "-e 1" for VC mux.

      # The 2 numbers after "-a" represent the VPI & VCI of your ISP, and

      # they are separated by a dot. Choose here, or ask your ISP:

      #   http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/faq/index.html#q12

      eval local nasifname=\$\{link_$1\}

      start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/${nasifname}.pid --make-pidfile --exec \

         /sbin/br2684ctl -c ${nasifname#nas} -e 0 -a 8.35

   fi

}

```

The problem now is the value -a 8.35 in the last line. When i run:

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

```

an error apears saying

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /sbin/start-stop-deamon: Unable to start 8.35 No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

It seems very strange to me that the deamont wants to start a specified value for VPI and VCI...

If anyone has any ideas i would be gratefull for help  :Smile: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *NW.Smok wrote:*   

> start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/${nasifname}.pid --make-pidfile --exec \
> 
> 			/sbin/br2684ctl -c ${nasifname#nas} -e 0 -a 8.35

 

I don't use pppoe, but I think that line should be:

```
start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/${nasifname}.pid --make-pidfile \

   --exec /sbin/br2684ctl -- -c ${nasifname#nas} -e 0 -a 8.35
```

Where "--" indicates that the -c, -e and -a parameters should be passed to br2684ctl rather than start-stop-daemon.

----------

## NW.Smok

PaulBredbury big thanks for your help it fixed this issue but there is another one.

when i started the connection i got this:

```

Interface "nas0" created succesfully

Communicating over ATM 0.8.35, encapsulation: LLC

Interface configured

RFC 1483/2684 bridge deamon started

```

This looks ok to me but /var/log/messages showed this:

```

add event not handled

```

ifconfig shows results actually typical for a computer without a modem

anybody got any ideas??  :Smile: 

It apears that the "correct" net file setting made my gentoo boot impossible when i switch to verbose mode i see this:

```

RFC 1483/2684 bridge deamon started

```

and gentoo stops to boot (in graphic mode its about 73-76%)

----------

## mrness

1) after you correct /etc/conf.d/net and run /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start, do you have a nas0 interface? I mean, what output does "ip addr" command have?

2) if you put "echo nas started" after start-stop-daemon...., does /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start displays "nas started" ?

Sorry for the mistakes made in README, butyou are actually  the first PPPoE user who bothered to contact us regarding this matter (see ADSL thomson speedtouch USB PPPoE).

Please don't go away till this issue is solved.

----------

## NW.Smok

Ill put it like this: For the help that ali3nx gave me i do have a big favour to return to the comunity so if you could be so kind and tell me where i can find more regular contact with you (irc etc) in order to do it quick than ofc i wont quit  :Smile:  You as the devoloper could than post a topic here with the general guidence. As for the commands you and questions, Ill take a look and post it back  :Smile: 

----------

## mrness

As you can see, I am available (more or less, depending on workload) on ICQ and MSN.

----------

## mrness

Thanks to Smok who was kind enough to test it, the README was corrected and revision has been bumped.

----------

## NW.Smok

Correction:

YOU were the kind one that helped me out with this  :Smile: 

----------

## ali3nx

what goes around comes around... most of the time  :Smile: 

----------

## kynx

Hi there,

I've followed the wiki and readme to try and get my speedtouch-usb working, but it doesn't want to. I must be doing something stupid, but for the life of me, can't figure out what. It seems to load the modules just fine, but then exits without bringing up the connection:

/var/log/messages:

```
May  3 11:26:35 gum pppd[19346]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

May  3 11:26:35 gum pppd[19346]: PPPoATM plugin_init

May  3 11:26:35 gum pppd[19346]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.38

May  3 11:26:35 gum pppd[19346]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

May  3 11:26:35 gum pppd[19346]: Exit.
```

My setup:

speedtouch-usb-3.0.1.2-r1

ppp-2.4.3-r14

baselayout-1.12.0_pre19-r1

gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r5

udev-090

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
# SpeedTouch ADSL Modem set

# see /usr/share/doc/speedtouch-usb-3.0.1.2/README.gz

config_ppp0=( 'ppp' )  # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/pppd

link_ppp0='/dev/null'  # Not required by PPPoA links, but must be specified

# The 2 numbers represent the VPI & VCI of your ISP, and they are separated

# by a dot. Choose here, or ask your ISP:

#   http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/faq/index.html#q12

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa 0.38' )

# 'man pppd' shows other options. Compression is disabled because it is

# rarely taken advantage of, and may interfere with the connection.

# Add option 'usepeerdns' to populate /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

pppd_ppp0=( updetach debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp passive usepeerdns )

username_ppp0='******@************'  # E.g. 'fredbloggs@hg5.btclick.com'

password_ppp0='***********'  # ADSL password, assigned by your ISP

# If the kernel modules are not built-in, then they must be loaded

# before starting the PPP daemon:

function preup() {

        if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

                modprobe -q speedtch

                return 0

        fi

}
```

I don't know if it's related in any way, but when I run /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop I get:

```
 * Stopping ppp0

 *   Bringing down ppp0                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

/lib/rcscripts/net/br2684ctl.sh: line 56: itype: command not found
```

Anyone got any suggestions?

----------

## kynx

 *kynx wrote:*   

> Anyone got any suggestions?

 

Typical. The moment you take the car to the garage it starts working.

I'm not 100% what the culprit was, but I had just emerged hotplug - previously I'd only had hotplug-base - and emerged coldpug. Should they be dependencies for speedtouch-usb?

Thanks for the package, anyway - it's working a treat now.

----------

## mrness

I think udev needs hotplug. another user found that it needs to install hotplug because udev failed to load the firmware otherwise.

----------

## molot

Just asking... Did anyone managed to do this using the /etc/conf.d/net configuration file? If someone from Poland reads this: yes, Neostrada again, and this time I'd like to do this "official" way. While there already are script that can manage pppoa, I don't want to put my own one to basically do the same.

----------

## PaulBredbury

udev-090 depends on hotplug-base, but not hotplug. So I uninstalled hotplug and rebooted, and it works fine (using pppoa). My installed versions are:

udev-090

hotplug-base-20040401

baselayout-1.12.0_pre19-r2

speedtouch-usb-3.0.1.2-r1

----------

## tane_stelzer

Hi there,

 i followed this HOWTO, and come upon an error. My modem doesn't seem to get recognised. The left LED is just flashing red the whole time and when i do /etc/init.d/internet(which is your script) I get the following output 

```
* Starting Internet connection...

 *  Checking interface... ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *  Checking line status... ...

cat: /proc/net/atm/speedtch:0: No such file or directory
```

I hope someone can help me with this plz

Thanks a lot

Tane

EDIT:

Okay i checked my dmesg and the only output i get is 

```
usbcore: registered new driver speedtch
```

hope that helps with the problem and the red light is still flashing on the left

----------

## peka

Did you download the proper firmware and placed it right?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *tane_stelzer wrote:*   

> when i do /etc/init.d/internet(which is your script)

 

Exactly which script are you using? For SpeedTouch USB modems, emerge speedtouch-usb and read the README in /usr/share/doc/speedtouch-usb-<ver>. It does not mention "/etc/init.d/internet".

----------

## tane_stelzer

i thought you dont have to emerge speedtouch-usb. I am pretty sure i got the right firmware, the 2 files are in /lib/firmware(can't remember their right names) The scipt i use it the one which is posted in the first post of this thread.

thanks for reply

Tane

----------

## PaulBredbury

Make things easy for yourself - emerge the speedtouch-usb package. That's what it's for.

----------

## tane_stelzer

Just a small question will the other firmware i installed have any effect? Also i think there seems to be a problem with baselayout. 

I emerge this here. 

```
USE="-bitmap.fonts -nls -opengl -truetype-fonts -type1-fonts -gtk" emerge -av speedtouch-usb
```

and this is the most interesting output i get from it

```
* Gentoo is moving toward common configuration file for all network

 * interfaces. Thus starting from >=ppp-2.4.3-r10 the following files

 * are obsoleted and should be removed to avoid future confusion:

 *     /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 - conflict with baselayout

 *     /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 - conflict with baselayout

 *     /etc/ppp/chat-default - unused by this version

 *     /etc/ppp/options-pppoe - unused by this version

 *     /etc/ppp/options-pptp - unused by this version

 * If you use the old net.ppp0 script, you need to:

 *    - upgrade to >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre11

 *    - set ppp0 parameters in /etc/conf.d/net (see example file)

 *    - remove conflicting files

 *    - upgrade net-dialup/ppp

 * If you never used net.ppp0 script, just run the following commands:

 *     rm //etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 //etc/init.d/net.ppp0 //etc/ppp/chat-default //etc/ppp/options-pppoe //etc/ppp/options-pptp

 *     emerge --resume

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r15 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1555:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 668:   Called pkg_setup

  ppp-2.4.3-r15.ebuild, line 75:   Called die

!!! Conflicts with baselayout support detected

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

thanks for the reply 

Tane

EDIT:

Ok i got it emerged by acctually readin what i just posted.... Have to figure out what to do now though.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *tane_stelzer wrote:*   

> USE="-bitmap.fonts

 

That dot should be a dash.

 *Quote:*   

> the following files are obsoleted and should be removed to avoid future confusion

 

So delete them. It's not done automatically because it would be too dangerous. Then, re-run the emerge.

----------

## tane_stelzer

Ok i got it emerged by acctually readin what i just posted.... Have to figure out what to do now though.

----------

## tane_stelzer

Ok What do i do now i emerged the package, and now i am even more helpless that b4...

Tane

P.S Sorry for double post

----------

## PaulBredbury

Run:

```
zless /usr/share/doc/speedtouch-usb-3.0.1.2-r2/README.gz
```

And follow its instructions, extremely carefully  :Wink: 

----------

## tane_stelzer

Ok did this but i get this

```
etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Running preup function

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     ppp

 *     No loaded modules provide "ppp" (ppp_start)                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

```

also i don't seem to have a /var/log/message file

Thanks for the help so far

Tane

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *tane_stelzer wrote:*   

> No loaded modules provide "ppp" (ppp_start)

 

Check your plugins line, e.g.:

```
plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa 0.38' )
```

 *Quote:*   

> also i don't seem to have a /var/log/message file

 

emerge syslog-ng

----------

## tane_stelzer

Yeah i have that line in my /etc/conf.d/net file. Oh what i will just post the whole thing here it is

```
config_ppp0=( ppp )  # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh

link_ppp0='/dev/null'  # Not required by PPPoA links, but must be specified

# The 2 numbers represent the VPI & VCI of your ISP, and they are separated

# by a dot. Choose here, or ask your ISP:

#   http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/faq/index.html#q12

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa 0.38' )

# 'man pppd' shows other options. Compression is disabled because it is

# rarely taken advantage of, and may interfere with the connection.

# Add option 'usepeerdns' to populate /etc/resolv.conf

pppd_ppp0=( updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp

        nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

username_ppp0='username@isp.com'  # ADSL login, assigned by your ISP

password_ppp0='password'  # ADSL password, assigned by your ISP

# If the kernel modules are not built-in, then they must be loaded

# before starting the PPP daemon:

#function preup() {

#       if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

#               modprobe -q speedtch

#               return 0

#       fi

#}

```

Tane

----------

## tane_stelzer

OK i little update, of what i hav been up too, Firstly i put in the livecd to see if the modem at least got recognized. Well i got 2 green lights on the modem. I checked lsmod and i nth isrunning that i am not. Next i went to investigate hotplug and downgraded, but still othing changed anything. I am really stuck on this.

Tane

----------

## PaulBredbury

Read the README, will you please? It contains a "troubleshooting" section, so read it. You may need to recompile your kernel - the ebuild tells you, when you emerge it.

----------

## tane_stelzer

Ok recompiled the kernel and also reemerged the speedtouch-usb package.

I think there is a problem with the loading of the firmware. But i really don't answer anythign of firmware loading.

Can you please help me out on this.

Tane

----------

## anath0r

i work on it for few days and only the same error

```
[root@teena /root]# pppd call adsl 

pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 

pppd: Couldn't load plugin pppoatm.so
```

and actually there is no pppoatm.so  :Sad: 

second thing:

```
# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep USB
```

gives me only mouse is it all right?

i made whole howto step by step including adding "atm" to make.conf so with linux-atm flags and ppp should be OK but i am not sure..

here is my kernel config

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1
> ...

 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *anath0r wrote:*   

> pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 

 

```
grep atm /usr/portage/net-dialup/speedtouch-usb/*.ebuild
```

Gives:

 *Quote:*   

> if ! built_with_use net-dialup/ppp atm ; then
> 
> ewarn "   euse -E atm && emerge net-dialup/ppp"

 

You really are better off using the speedtouch-usb ebuild.

----------

## peka

You have CONFIG_PPPOATM=m.

Try modprobing pppoatm module and then call adsl.

Consider compiling pppoatm into the kernel

----------

## peka

I've noticed strange behaviour of my Speedtouch modem last few days.

Line synchronizes, connection goes up - both leds are green.

After some time left led (USB) goes red and I cannot use my connection. ifconfig says ppp0 iface is up.

Something wrong with my modem?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *peka wrote:*   

> After some time left led (USB) goes red and I cannot use my connection.

 

See thread regarding udev and kernel versions.

I'm using udev-094 and git-sources-2.6.18_rc3-r4.

----------

## peka

Thanks.

I'm usnig stable udev-087-r1 and gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *peka wrote:*   

> gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4

 

That probably doesn't include the required kernel patch, to fix the 2.6.17 branch.

----------

## peka

Actually, it does not  :Sad: 

I've just patched it and now will see...

Thanks PB

----------

## anath0r

it isnt'working (modprobing pppoatm and recompiling kernel).... the same msg pppoatm not found

PB, what did you mean? can you tell me step by step how to make it up? 

i didnt try 'emerge speetouch' it was written that it isn't needed to do that..

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *anath0r wrote:*   

> it isnt'working (modprobing pppoatm and recompiling kernel)

 

Run the "euse" line that I just gave you - it's necessary. Run man euse if you don't know what euse does.

The whole point of the speedtouch-usb package is that it configures things, and checks things, for you, and contains a README files which lists, step-by-step, what you need to do.

----------

## anath0r

Here is my LOG

As you see there is the same error on the end

and have a look at it:

```
 

 * CONFIG_PPP ...                                                         [ ok ] 

 * CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP ...                                                 [ !! ] 

 * CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE ...                                                 [ !! ] 

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

WTF? does it have any influence on working atm module?

----------

## peka

What do you get when you do:

```
modprobe pppoatm
```

?

Show lsmod

Show dmesg

----------

## PaulBredbury

Don't use the -K emerge option. "man emerge" shows what it does.

----------

## anath0r

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Don't use the -K emerge option. "man emerge" shows what it does.

 

so how can i emerge ppp when i have only a packages on localhost?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Populate /usr/portage/distfiles with the files that emerge needs, manually.

Yes, it's inconvenient - you can't download without an Internet connection, and you can't set up an Internet connection without downloading. So a different PC which does have an Internet connection is needed.

Ethernet routers are, therefore, much easier to set up.

----------

## anath0r

So many people have working net on gentoo but only i must combine to set it up? doubtfully..

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> So a different PC which does have an Internet connection is needed.

 

its impossible;/

here is my lsmod, dmesg

gr33tz

----------

## peka

As far as I know I have the same ISP as yours and I had to do it the way PB says.

Once you have a working gentoo installation and no Internet connection you need to do:

```
emerge -pf [whatever-you-want] 2> download.list
```

to get the list of source files you need

```
cut -f 1 -d ' ' download.list > download
```

to strip the file of duplicates

Then you just take the "download" file to another PC with internet connection to download theese sources.

Then you go back, put what you have downloaded into /usr/portage/distfiles and continue emerging.

Consider installing from Stage 3 or one of the following:

Gentoo WIKI Networkless Stage 1

Gentoo Alternative Install Methods

----------

## NotQuiteSane

Help!  I followed the instructions, and am getting online just fine, however, I'm not staying on.  worse, there seems to be no pattern to how long I'm up for.  

my ../peers/speedtouch looks like this:

```
debug

noipdefault

defaultroute

user <deleted>

noauth

updetach

#usepeerdns

persist

plugin pppoatm.so

0.32

#noaccomp

#nobsdcomp

#nodeflate

nopcomp

noccp

novj
```

dupliocate entries inb chap- & pap-secrets

start modem using

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

pppd call speedtch &>/dev/null
```

and for manually restarting the modem, I wrote this script (note to copiers:  turn on modual unloading in kernel)

```
killall pppd

/etc/init.d/shorewall stop

modprobe -r uhci_hcd

modprobe -r speedtch

sleep 60

modprobe uhci_hcd

modprobe speedtch

sleep 60

pppd call speedtch

/etc/init.d/shorewall start

ping -c 3 www.google.com

```

...which i just had to run again.

i don't see anything useful in my logs:

```
Aug 17 15:02:14 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 17 15:02:14 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:02:14 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:02:14 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] Connect time 14.2 minutes.

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] Sent 37925835 bytes, received 58052892 bytes.

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_disestablish_ppp

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_disconnect

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] Connect time 14.2 minutes.

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] Sent 37925835 bytes, received 58052892 bytes.

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:02:20 [pppd] Exit.

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In plugin_init

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=0

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=1

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_process_extra_options

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In options_for_pppoatm

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_check_options

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by nqs, uid 0

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_connect

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_establish_ppp

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:04:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:04:26 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:04:26 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:04:26 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Aug 17 15:04:26 [pppd] local  IP address 65.100.6.137

Aug 17 15:04:26 [pppd] remote IP address 67.42.192.194

Aug 17 15:04:26 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:27:22 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 17 15:27:22 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:27:22 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:27:22 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] Connect time 23.1 minutes.

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] Sent 94629965 bytes, received 145120093 bytes.

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] In pppoatm_disestablish_ppp

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] In pppoatm_disconnect

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] Connect time 23.1 minutes.

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] Sent 94629965 bytes, received 145120093 bytes.

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:27:28 [pppd] Exit.

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In plugin_init

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=0

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=1

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In pppoatm_process_extra_options

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In options_for_pppoatm

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In pppoatm_check_options

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by nqs, uid 0

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In pppoatm_connect

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In pppoatm_establish_ppp

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:29:29 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:29:32 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:29:32 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:29:32 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Aug 17 15:29:32 [pppd] local  IP address 65.100.6.137

Aug 17 15:29:32 [pppd] remote IP address 67.42.192.194

Aug 17 15:29:32 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:33:14 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 17 15:33:14 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:33:14 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:33:14 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] Connect time 3.8 minutes.

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] Sent 7312542 bytes, received 7752076 bytes.

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_disestablish_ppp

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_disconnect

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] Connect time 3.8 minutes.

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] Sent 7312542 bytes, received 7752076 bytes.

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:33:20 [pppd] Exit.

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In plugin_init

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=0

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=1

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_process_extra_options

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In options_for_pppoatm

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_check_options

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by nqs, uid 0

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_connect

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_establish_ppp

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:35:20 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:35:23 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:35:23 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:35:23 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Aug 17 15:35:23 [pppd] local  IP address 65.100.6.137

Aug 17 15:35:23 [pppd] remote IP address 67.42.192.194

Aug 17 15:35:23 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:38:13 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 17 15:38:13 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:38:13 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:38:13 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] Connect time 2.9 minutes.

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] Sent 219277 bytes, received 226414 bytes.

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_disestablish_ppp

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_disconnect

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] Connect time 2.9 minutes.

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] Sent 219277 bytes, received 226414 bytes.

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:38:19 [pppd] Exit.

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In plugin_init

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=0

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=1

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_process_extra_options

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In options_for_pppoatm

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_check_options

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by nqs, uid 0

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_connect

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_establish_ppp

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:40:19 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:40:22 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:40:22 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:40:22 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Aug 17 15:40:23 [pppd] local  IP address 65.100.6.137

Aug 17 15:40:23 [pppd] remote IP address 67.42.192.194

Aug 17 15:40:23 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:53:52 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 17 15:53:52 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:53:52 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:53:52 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] Connect time 13.6 minutes.

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] Sent 43066902 bytes, received 69115120 bytes.

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] In pppoatm_disestablish_ppp

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] In pppoatm_disconnect

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] Connect time 13.6 minutes.

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] Sent 43066902 bytes, received 69115120 bytes.

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 15:53:58 [pppd] Exit.

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In plugin_init

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=0

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=1

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In pppoatm_process_extra_options

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In options_for_pppoatm

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In pppoatm_check_options

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by nqs, uid 0

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In pppoatm_connect

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In pppoatm_establish_ppp

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:55:59 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:56:02 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 15:56:02 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 15:56:02 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Aug 17 15:56:02 [pppd] local  IP address 65.100.6.137

Aug 17 15:56:02 [pppd] remote IP address 67.42.192.194

Aug 17 15:56:02 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 16:04:30 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 17 16:04:30 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 16:04:30 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 16:04:30 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 16:04:36 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Aug 17 16:04:36 [pppd] Connect time 8.6 minutes.

Aug 17 16:04:36 [pppd] Sent 6262832 bytes, received 5269920 bytes.

Aug 17 16:04:36 [pppd] In pppoatm_disestablish_ppp

Aug 17 16:04:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_disconnect

Aug 17 16:04:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 16:04:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 16:04:37 [pppd] Connect time 8.6 minutes.

Aug 17 16:04:37 [pppd] Sent 6262832 bytes, received 5269920 bytes.

Aug 17 16:04:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_cleanup

Aug 17 16:04:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_close

Aug 17 16:04:37 [pppd] Exit.

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In plugin_init

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=0

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_setdevname doit=1

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_process_extra_options

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In options_for_pppoatm

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_check_options

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by nqs, uid 0

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_connect

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_establish_ppp

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.32

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 16:06:37 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 16:06:40 [pppd] In pppoatm_do_send_config

Aug 17 16:06:40 [pppd] In pppoatm_recv_config

Aug 17 16:06:40 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Aug 17 16:06:40 [pppd] local  IP address 65.100.6.137

Aug 17 16:06:40 [pppd] remote IP address 67.42.192.194

Aug 17 16:06:40 [pppd] In pppoatm_close
```

```
ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc2409320 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc2409140 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc24094a0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc24092c0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (1152 kb/s down | 768 kb/s up)

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc1234900 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc12348a0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc12345a0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc1234300 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (1152 kb/s down | 768 kb/s up)

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc2dd6620 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc2dd6f20 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc2dd6e60 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc2dd6f80 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (1184 kb/s down | 704 kb/s up)

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc2409440 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc24093e0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc24090e0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc2409380 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (1152 kb/s down | 800 kb/s up)

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc12345a0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc12348a0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc1234780 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc12347e0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (1152 kb/s down | 800 kb/s up)

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc12344e0 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc1234360 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc1234300 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xc1234900 failed (-108)!

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

ATM dev 0: DSL line goes up

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (1120 kb/s down | 704 kb/s up)
```

2 notes above, 1) time was off, but now corrected, and 2) had a major poweroutage this afternoon while I was @ work, so current logs only go back to about 1900 PST

any clues as to why I keep disconnecting?  let me know if any other information is needed, and I'll  post it up.

TIA,

NQS

----------

## peka

See this thread on Speedtouch hanging up. The problem was with udev and some kernel versions. USB has been powering down (?) when connetion reached maximum bandwidth.

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *peka wrote:*   

> See this thread on Speedtouch hanging up. The problem was with udev and some kernel versions. USB has been powering down (?) when connetion reached maximum bandwidth.

 

Thanks.  emerged udev-0.96-r1 & gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r5.  just configured the kernel, and am running the associated make commands, followed by reboot.

so if all goes well, tomorrow i'll stay online, or at least won't disconnect at irregular intervals.

thanks,

NQS

----------

## PaulBredbury

No, emerge udev-094 instead. 096-r1 has issues.

Edit: Er, oops, edited wrong message  :Embarassed: Last edited by PaulBredbury on Fri Sep 15, 2006 2:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> No, emerge udev-094 instead. 096-r1 has issues.

 

So i learned.  had to do a 40 mile round trip to get source files to fix that fsck up.

NQS

----------

## WizNut

Sorry if I haven't posted much.  I've been kind of busy lately (or is it lazy?).

So,

I was just updating my machine the other day and it looks like there is some new stuff

for ppp (including pppoa   :Very Happy:  ) in /etc/conf.d/net under the new versions of baselayout.

It appears that a lot of the stuff that was in /etc/ppp is no longer used.  In particular it

appears that the stuff that was in /etc/ppp/pear/<you peer here> is now in an array in

/etc/conf.d/net.  also /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0, /etc/ppp/chat-default, /etc/ppp/options-pppoe,

and /etc/ppp/options-pptp are no longer used (I had to delete them and then resume).

I also  deleted my old /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 and made a new symlink to net.lo (not sure if

that was neccesary though).  Apparantly you don't need the myInet initscript anymore.

Anyways,

The relevant portions of my /etc/conf.d/net:

(with some information omitted)

```

config_ppp0=("<ip-address>/<netmask> brd <broadcast-address>")

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0=/dev/null

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa" )

username_ppp0='<username>'

pppd_ppp0=( "noipdefault" "defaultroute" "passive" "persist"\

                "usepeerdns" "lcp-max-configure 50" "holdoff 4" "maxfail 25"\

                "plugin pppoatm.so" "<vpi>.<vci>" )

```

Anyways, I tried it and it seems to work.  YMMV

WizNut

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Quote:*   

> No, emerge udev-094 instead. 096-r1 has issues.

 

To use >udev-094 with a SpeedTouch USB modem, the only method I've come up with so far is to patch udev.

Add to the end of src_install() in sys-fs/udev/udev-100-r2.ebuild, to apply the rule in comment 5:

```
    sed -i \

        -e 's:SUBSYSTEM=="firmware":SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", ENV{PHYSDEVDRIVER}!="speedtch":' \

        "${D}"/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules || die "sed 50-udev.rules failed"
```

----------

## peka

After recent baselayout update (on stable) I've got:

```
WARNING: An [itf.]vpi.vci ATM address was expected in link_ppp0
```

 while starting net.ppp0

Conicidance?

----------

## mrness

 *peka wrote:*   

> After recent baselayout update (on stable) I've got:
> 
> ```
> WARNING: An [itf.]vpi.vci ATM address was expected in link_ppp0
> ```
> ...

 

See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144194 .

----------

## PaulBredbury

To remove the warning, update these 2 entries in /etc/conf.d/net (use your own x.xx numbers, obviously)

```
link_ppp0='0.38'

plugins_ppp0=( pppoa )
```

----------

## blue_american

Does udev-103 have the same issue?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Edit: Deleted my mis-information about udev-103.Last edited by PaulBredbury on Sat Nov 25, 2006 3:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blue_american

Thank you for that  :Smile: 

EDITED

I've tried udev-103 without the sed comand and it couldn't load the firmware properly..., with the sed command works fine.

----------

## lonegd

 *tane_stelzer wrote:*   

> Ok did this but i get this
> 
> ```
> etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
> 
> ...

 

I had the same problem.

Missing /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh turned out to be the clue.

I was running baselayout-1.11, upgrading to 1.12 fixed the problem.

----------

## kreon28

 *tuxicated wrote:*   

> On boot, it never works. I get this:
> 
> ```
> 
> Dec 25 15:14:17 [kernel] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 3
> ...

 

Same problem here! Have you solved it?

Except for my speedtouch modem every USB hardware work perfectly (eg. USB pendrive), cdroms are also mounted.

----------

## peka

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> I just rebooted into udev-103 from Portage, and my SpeedTouch modem works fine. So, it looks like the brokenness of udev-100 has been fixed in udev-103, and udev-103 does not need a SpeedTouch-specific patch 

 

udev-103 is now in stable and it breaks my set up... gives no such device error when connecting

must have downgraded to udev-087

----------

## PaulBredbury

I think I was wrong in saying that udev-103 is OK unpatched with SpeedTouch - I may have seen a favourable race condition. Here's the udev ebuild I use, the only change being the usual additional sed at the end of src_install.

Because of this sed, udev gives a minor warning at startup about "PHYSDEVDRIVER" being deprecated, which can be ignored.

Edit: Waffle about CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH removed because it contradicts reality.

/usr/local/portage/sys-fs/udev/udev-103.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/udev/udev-100-r2.ebuild,v 1.1 2006/09/12 05:47:32 gregkh Exp $

inherit eutils flag-o-matic multilib

DESCRIPTION="Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html"

SRC_URI="mirror://kernel/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~m68k ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sh ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="selinux"

# still rely on hotplug (need to fix that), but now we implement coldplug

DEPEND="sys-apps/hotplug-base"

RDEPEND="!sys-apps/coldplug"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND} ${RDEPEND}

   >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14"

# We need the lib/rcscripts/addon support

PROVIDE="virtual/dev-manager"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd "${S}"

   # patches go here...

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-udev_volume_id.patch

   # No need to clutter the logs ...

   sed -ie '/^DEBUG/ c\DEBUG = false' Makefile

   # Do not use optimization flags from the package

   sed -ie 's|$(OPTIMIZATION)||g' Makefile

   # Make sure there is no sudden changes to udev.rules.gentoo

   # (more for my own needs than anything else ...)

   MD5=`md5sum < "${S}/etc/udev/gentoo/udev.rules"`

   MD5=${MD5/  -/}

   if [ "${MD5}" != "295a9b7bdc8bdb239f8860d14af761b0" ]

   then

      echo

      eerror "gentoo/udev.rules has been updated, please validate!"

      die "gentoo/udev.rules has been updated, please validate!"

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   filter-flags -fprefetch-loop-arrays

   local myconf=

   local extras="extras/ata_id \

              extras/cdrom_id \

              extras/dasd_id \

              extras/edd_id \

              extras/firmware \

              extras/floppy \

              extras/path_id \

              extras/run_directory \

              extras/scsi_id \

              extras/usb_id \

              extras/volume_id \

              extras/rule_generator"

   use selinux && myconf="${myconf} USE_SELINUX=true"

   # Not everyone has full $CHOST-{ld,ar,etc...} yet

   local mycross=""

   type -p ${CHOST}-ar && mycross=${CHOST}-

   echo "get_libdir = $(get_libdir)"

   # Do not work with emake

   make \

      EXTRAS="${extras}" \

      udevdir="/dev/" \

      CROSS_COMPILE=${mycross} \

      ${myconf} || die

}

src_install() {

   # we install everything by "hand" and don't rely on the udev Makefile to do

   # it for us (why? it's easier that way...)

   dobin udevinfo      || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   dobin udevtest      || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   dobin udevmonitor   || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   into /

   dosbin udevd      || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   dosbin udevstart   || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   dosbin udevtrigger   || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   dosbin udevcontrol   || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   dosbin udevsettle   || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   # need to keep this until /sbin/rc stops checking for its presence, it's

   # really not needed for us to work properly at all.

   dosbin udev         || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   # Helpers

   exeinto /$(get_libdir)/udev

   doexe extras/run_directory/udev_run_devd   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/run_directory/udev_run_hotplugd   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/ata_id/ata_id      || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/volume_id/vol_id   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/scsi_id/scsi_id   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/usb_id/usb_id      || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/path_id/path_id   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/cdrom_id/cdrom_id   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/dasd_id/dasd_id   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/edd_id/edd_id      || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/rule_generator/write_cd_rules   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/rule_generator/write_net_rules   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   doexe extras/rule_generator/rule_generator.functions   || die "Required helper not installed properly"

   keepdir /$(get_libdir)/udev/state

   # vol_id library (needed by mount and HAL)

   dolib extras/volume_id/lib/*.a extras/volume_id/lib/*.so*

   # move the .a files to /usr/lib

   dodir /usr/$(get_libdir)

   mv -f "${D}"/$(get_libdir)/*.a  "${D}"/usr/$(get_libdir)/

   # handle static linking bug #4411

   gen_usr_ldscript libvolume_id.so

   # save pkgconfig info

   insinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/pkgconfig

   doins extras/volume_id/lib/*.pc

   #exeinto /etc/udev/scripts

   exeinto /lib/udev

   #doexe extras/ide-devfs.sh

   #doexe extras/scsi-devfs.sh

   #doexe extras/raid-devfs.sh

   doexe extras/floppy/create_floppy_devices   || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   doexe extras/firmware/firmware.sh         || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   doexe ${FILESDIR}/seq_node.sh            || die "Required binary not installed properly"

   # Our udev config file

   insinto /etc/udev

   newins ${FILESDIR}/udev.conf.post_081 udev.conf

   # Our rules files

   insinto /etc/udev/rules.d/

   newins etc/udev/gentoo/udev.rules 50-udev.rules

   newins ${FILESDIR}/udev.rules-098 50-udev.rules

   newins ${FILESDIR}/05-udev-early.rules-079 05-udev-early.rules

   # Use upstream's persistent rules for devices

   doins etc/udev/rules.d/60-*.rules

   doins extras/rule_generator/75-*.rules || die "rules not installed properly"

   # scsi_id configuration

   insinto /etc

   doins extras/scsi_id/scsi_id.config

   # set up the /etc/dev.d directory tree

   dodir /etc/dev.d/default

   dodir /etc/dev.d/net

   exeinto /etc/dev.d/net

   doexe extras/run_directory/dev.d/net/hotplug.dev

   # all of the man pages

   doman *.7

   doman *.8

   doman extras/ata_id/ata_id.8

   doman extras/edd_id/edd_id.8

   doman extras/scsi_id/scsi_id.8

   doman extras/volume_id/vol_id.8

   doman extras/dasd_id/dasd_id.8

   doman extras/cdrom_id/cdrom_id.8

   # create a extra symlink for udevcontrol

   ln -s "${D}"/usr/share/man/man8/udevd.8.gz \

      "${D}"/usr/share/man/man8/udevcontrol.8.gz

   # our udev hooks into the rc system

   insinto /lib/rcscripts/addons

   newins "${FILESDIR}"/udev-start-099.sh udev-start.sh

   doins "${FILESDIR}"/udev-stop.sh

   # needed to compile latest Hal

   insinto /usr/include

   doins extras/volume_id/lib/libvolume_id.h

   dodoc ChangeLog FAQ README TODO RELEASE-NOTES

   dodoc docs/{overview,udev_vs_devfs}

   dodoc docs/writing_udev_rules/*

   newdoc extras/volume_id/README README_volume_id

   # Added for SpeedTouch modem

   sed -i \

      -e 's:SUBSYSTEM=="firmware":SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", ENV{PHYSDEVDRIVER}!="speedtch":' \

      "${D}"/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules || die "sed 50-udev.rules failed"

}

pkg_preinst() {

   if [[ -d ${ROOT}/$(get_libdir)/udev-state ]] ; then

      mv -f "${ROOT}"/$(get_libdir)/udev-state/* "${D}"/$(get_libdir)/udev/state/

      rm -r "${ROOT}"/$(get_libdir)/udev-state

   fi

   if [ -f "${ROOT}/etc/udev/udev.config" -a \

        ! -f "${ROOT}/etc/udev/udev.rules" ]

   then

      mv -f ${ROOT}/etc/udev/udev.config ${ROOT}/etc/udev/udev.rules

   fi

   # delete the old udev.hotplug symlink if it is present

   if [ -h "${ROOT}/etc/hotplug.d/default/udev.hotplug" ]

   then

      rm -f ${ROOT}/etc/hotplug.d/default/udev.hotplug

   fi

   # delete the old wait_for_sysfs.hotplug symlink if it is present

   if [ -h "${ROOT}/etc/hotplug.d/default/05-wait_for_sysfs.hotplug" ]

   then

      rm -f ${ROOT}/etc/hotplug.d/default/05-wait_for_sysfs.hotplug

   fi

   # delete the old wait_for_sysfs.hotplug symlink if it is present

   if [ -h "${ROOT}/etc/hotplug.d/default/10-udev.hotplug" ]

   then

      rm -f ${ROOT}/etc/hotplug.d/default/10-udev.hotplug

   fi

   # is there a stale coldplug initscript? (CONFIG_PROTECT leaves it behind)

   coldplug_stale=""

   if [ -f "${ROOT}/etc/init.d/coldplug" ]

   then

      coldplug_stale="1"

   fi

   # Create some nodes that we know we need.

   # set the time/date so we can see in /dev which ones we copied over

   # in the udev-start.sh script

   mkdir -p ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices

   if [ ! -e ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/null ] ; then

       mknod ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/null c 1 3

   fi

   chmod 666 ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/null

   touch -t 200010220101 ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/null

   if [ ! -e ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/zero ] ; then

       mknod ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/zero c 1 5

   fi

   chmod 666 ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/zero

   touch -t 200010220101 ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/zero

   if [ ! -e ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/console ] ; then

       mknod ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/console c 5 1

   fi

   chmod 600 ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/console

   chown root:tty ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/console

   touch -t 200010220101 ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/console

   if [ ! -e ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/urandom ] ; then

       mknod ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/urandom c 1 9

   fi

   chmod 666 ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/urandom

   touch -t 200010220101 ${ROOT}/lib/udev/devices/urandom

}

pkg_postinst() {

   if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" -a -n "`pidof udevd`" ]

   then

      killall -15 udevd &>/dev/null

      sleep 1

      killall -9 udevd &>/dev/null

   fi

   /sbin/udevd --daemon

   # people want reminders, I'll give them reminders.  Odds are they will

   # just ignore them anyway...

   if has_version '<sys-fs/udev-046' ; then

      ewarn "Note: If you rely on the output of udevinfo for anything, please"

      ewarn "      either run 'udevstart' now, or reboot, in order to get a"

      ewarn "      up-to-date udev database."

      ewarn

   fi

   if has_version '<sys-fs/udev-050' ; then

      ewarn "Note: If you had written some custom permissions rules, please"

      ewarn "      realize that the permission rules are now part of the main"

      ewarn "      udev rules files and are not stand-alone anymore.  This means"

      ewarn "      you need to rewrite them."

      ewarn

   fi

   if has_version '<sys-fs/udev-059' ; then

      ewarn "Note: If you are upgrading from a version of udev prior to 059"

      ewarn "      and you have written custom rules, and rely on the etc/dev.d/"

      ewarn "      functionality, or the etc/hotplug.d functionality, or just"

      ewarn "      want to write some very cool and power udev rules, please "

      ewarn "      read the RELEASE-NOTES file for details on what has changed"

      ewarn "      with this feature, and how to change your rules to work properly."

      ewarn

   elif has_version '<sys-fs/udev-057' ; then

      ewarn "Note: If you have written custom rules, and rely on the etc/dev.d/"

      ewarn "      functionality, please read the RELEASE-NOTES file for details"

      ewarn "      on what has changed with this feature, and how to change your"

      ewarn "      rules to work properly."

      ewarn

   fi

   if has_version '<sys-fs/udev-063' ; then

      ewarn "Note: If you use the devfs-style names for your block devices"

      ewarn "      or use devfs-style names in /etc/inittab or /etc/securetty or"

      ewarn "      your GRUB or LILO kernel boot command line, you need to"

      ewarn "      change them back to LSB compliant names, as the devfs names are"

      ewarn "      now gone.  If you wish to use some persistent names for your"

      ewarn "      block devices, look at the symlinks in /dev/disk/ for the names"

      ewarn "      you can use."

      ewarn

   fi

   if [[ ${coldplug_stale} == "1" ]] ; then

      ewarn "A stale coldplug init script found. You should run:"

      ewarn

      ewarn "      rc-update del coldplug"

      ewarn "      rm -f /etc/init.d/coldplug"

      ewarn

      ewarn "udev now provides its own coldplug functionality."

   fi

   einfo

   einfo "For more information on udev on Gentoo, writing udev rules, and"

   einfo "         fixing known issues visit:"

   einfo "         http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml"

}
```

Last edited by PaulBredbury on Sat Nov 25, 2006 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## peka

Works. Thanks.

Did you file a bug for this?

----------

## PaulBredbury

The bug is referenced above.

For the SpeedTouch modem to actually work at boot, I need CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=y (and not =m) in the kernel config.

I'm totally confused as to what is supposed to be the "proper" answer to be compatible with an unpatched udev.

----------

## peka

I have always built sppedtouch in kernel. Never used it as a module.

I also see a strange thing in udev behaviour. I have an on-board ethernet card which I use from one occasion to another. I have built a kernel module/driver for it. Whenever I wanted to use ethernet I just used net.eth0. Normally eth interface would be disabled untill I modeprobed appropriate driver. Well, this was untill I upgraded udev. Now it loads this module and starts eth0 even though I did not put anything in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *peka wrote:*   

> Now it loads this module and starts eth0

 

Check that RC_HOTPLUG="no" and RC_COLDPLUG="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## peka

Yes. That's it.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Quote:*   

> have the speedtouch package either add a rule earlier to the udev rules.d directory

 

Bah. I've tried and failed to do that. AFAICT, I can't have RUN-="firmware.sh" in a rule, to get rid of udev's firmware-loading.

So, it seems that the only proper solution will be for the speedtouch kernel module to be rewritten to be compatible with these recent versions of udev.Last edited by PaulBredbury on Tue Nov 28, 2006 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## peka

..but udev-103 loads firmware OK. Is it only when speedtouch is buit in kernel?

I had "no device" error but modem was working.

----------

## g.tomassoni

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> I'm totally confused as to what is supposed to be the "proper" answer to be compatible with an unpatched udev.

 

On a 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux, simply unmerge coldplug, hotplug, hotplug-base and udev (yes, udev!). Then remove the /etc/hotplug, /etc/hotplug.d and /etc/udev directories.

This being done, emerge udev again. This way you'll get hotplug-base emerged too.

Of course, check that you have /lib/firmware/speedtch-1.bin and /lib/firmware/speedtch-2.bin. Udev attempts first /lib/firmware/speedtch-N.bin.V.RR where V.RR is the hardware version and release of the speedtouch modem. Mine is 4.00, so I have /lib/firmware/speedtch-1.bin.4.00 and /lib/firmware/speedtch-2.bin.4.00. But this is not mandatory.

And please use rc-update to remove any boot- and default-time startup of the coldplug and hotplug scripts (you may even remove /etc/init.d/coldplug and /etc/init.d/hotplug just in case: they are not removed by emerge --unmerge).

Restart and enjoy surfing!

I didn't need to twiddle the udev configuration at all with this procedure.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *g.tomassoni wrote:*   

> Then remove the /etc/hotplug, /etc/hotplug.d and /etc/udev directories.

 

That is not safe - in /etc/udev/rules.d/ I have:  30-svgalib.rules, 60-vmware.rules, 90-hal.rules, 99-libsane.rules

sys-apps/hal depends on sys-apps/hotplug, so I have hotplug installed as well as hotplug-base.

/lib/firmware/ files & symlinks are set up by the speedtouch-usb package.

 *Quote:*   

> I didn't need to twiddle the udev configuration at all with this procedure.

 

I'm still confused as to why  :Confused: 

----------

## g.tomassoni

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> sys-apps/hal depends on sys-apps/hotplug, so I have hotplug installed as well as hotplug-base.

 

Why do you need hal? Which is the package actually needing it?

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> /lib/firmware/ files & symlinks are set up by the speedtouch-usb package.

 

So, are they more or less the ones I'm using?

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I didn't need to twiddle the udev configuration at all with this procedure. 
> 
> I'm still confused as to why 

 

Probably because udev-103 handles firmware loading by its own means: it seems not need any helper. Also, if this is the case, any further firmware helper script/exe would simply clash with udev's uploading.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *g.tomassoni wrote:*   

> Why do you need hal?

 

I use Gnome  :Smile: 

```
# equery depends hal

mail-client/evolution-2.8.2.1

app-emulation/wine-9999

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0

gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5

gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3

gnome-base/control-center-2.16.2

gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.0.1

app-misc/pcmanfm-0.3.2.2

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.16.2

gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.16.2

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.2

sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13
```

I'd expect the firmware files to be the same.

 *Quote:*   

> udev-103 handles firmware loading by its own means

 

Comments 3 and 5 in the bug report are interesting. Udev seems to be interfering with the speedtouch kernel module's own loading of the firmware. Presumably, Greg wants the speedtouch kernel module changed to be compatible with udev, rather than load the firmware by itself. Which is fair enough. The annoying part is that in the meantime he's quite happy to ignore this incompatibility.

As it is right now, since they both try to load the speedtouch firmware, it's down to luck as to whether the kernel module can do its job before udev comes along and messes it up. Since it's udev's change that messes this up, I patch udev back to its prior behaviour of leaving the firmware loading to the kernel module. I'm unable to rewrite the kernel module to be compatible with udev  :Confused: 

----------

## g.tomassoni

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *g.tomassoni wrote:*   Why do you need hal? 
> 
> I use Gnome 

 

Ah, ok. That's why.

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> I'd expect the firmware files to be the same.

 

I don't have speedtouch-usb installed, but I too believe this.

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Comments 3 and 5 in the bug report are interesting. Udev seems to be interfering with the speedtouch kernel module's own loading of the firmware. Presumably, Greg wants the speedtouch kernel module changed to be compatible with udev, rather than load the firmware by itself. Which is fair enough. The annoying part is that in the meantime he's quite happy to ignore this incompatibility.

 

I recal having read something about it in the usbatm list some months ago, but I wonder why I started having firmware upload troubles only after udev-103 update. Now I got it: because udev now works!   :Smile: 

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> As it is right now, since they both try to load the speedtouch firmware, it's down to luck as to whether the kernel module can do its job before udev comes along and messes it up. Since it's udev's change that messes this up, I patch udev back to its prior behaviour of leaving the firmware loading to the kernel module.

 

You may just do it by placing a '#' in front of the only line of /etc/udev/rules.d/51-firmware, right?

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> I'm unable to rewrite the kernel module to be compatible with udev 

 

And that wouldn't help right now: it could take months before the change gets shipped with new kernels...

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *g.tomassoni wrote:*   

> You may just do it by placing a '#' in front of the only line of /etc/udev/rules.d/51-firmware, right?

 

I don't have that file, with udev-103.

```
$ equery files udev | grep "udev/rules"

/etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
```

----------

## tuppe666

I've just upgraded to udev-103 and badly downgraded again.

I now have a stack of udev errors at startup. I've followed this thread, with some intent...I need cheat sheet, this makes no sense to me currently I'm getting lost in the information mis-information.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

I've just upgraded to a Core 2 Duo processor, and now it seems I need to add a sleep command in /etc/conf.d/net

```
function preup() {

    if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

        modprobe -q speedtch

        sleep 5
```

----------

## peka

 *g.tomassoni wrote:*   

>  *PaulBredbury wrote:*   I'm totally confused as to what is supposed to be the "proper" answer to be compatible with an unpatched udev. 
> 
> On a 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux, simply unmerge coldplug, hotplug, hotplug-base and udev (yes, udev!). Then remove the /etc/hotplug, /etc/hotplug.d and /etc/udev directories.
> 
> This being done, emerge udev again. This way you'll get hotplug-base emerged too.
> ...

 

I have tried this and messed up my configuration. Speedtouch didn't work and my Gnome wasn't looking like Gnome...

----------

## nookie_pl

Hm... but how configure it without net access? Can anybody post links to needed packages?

----------

## MiKom

After upgrading few days ago I encountered strange behavior. I was following the manual from speedtouch-usb package and it suddenly started setting my hostname as username for ppp connection. It just stopped following this line:

```
username_ppp0='my_username'
```

from /etc/conf.d/net

I had to add something like that: 

```
user my_username
```

to this line:

```
pppd_ppp0=( updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp

        nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user my_username usepeerdns child-timeout 60 ) 
```

also in /etc/conf.d/net

Password was followed properly. I think something has changed in baselayout scripts. If so, the tutorial from speedtouch-usb should be updated. Has anyone else had something similar?

----------

## peka

Nope... hostname set properly here.

```

 cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1       localhost genio
```

```
$ echo $HOSTNAME 

genio
```

Runing these versions:

```
$ emerge -pvt baselayout udev speedtouch-usb

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/speedtouch-usb-3.0.1.2-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-103  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB 
```

I'm using baselayout ebuild modified by PB a couple of posts above.

----------

## peka

Just curious...

... is anyone showing these messages when starting net.ppp0?

 *Quote:*   

>  * WARNING:  net.ppp0 has started but is inactive
> 
>  * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started.
> 
>  * WARNING:  ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started.
> ...

 

I've had them since I remember. Didn't really care about them.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *peka wrote:*   

> I'm using baselayout ebuild modified by PB

 

You mean udev.

 *peka wrote:*   

> WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started.

 

Yes, I see that also.

 *MiKom wrote:*   

> it suddenly started setting my hostname as username for ppp connection.

 

What baselayout version?

----------

## peka

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *peka wrote:*   I'm using baselayout ebuild modified by PB 
> 
> You mean udev.

 Yes, I mean udev  :Smile: 

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *peka wrote:*   WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started. 
> 
> Yes, I see that also.

 Good. What's the purpose of this? How can a ppp connection be active while starting. I've tried restaring it while downloading a file and still got this message.

----------

## MiKom

 *peka wrote:*   

> Nope... hostname set properly here.
> 
> 

 

I meant something else. My hostname is set properly, but the initscript from /etc/init.d/ uses this hostname as chap username in authentication instead of the proper one from the line username_ppp0='username' from /etc/conf.d/net

And here the packages versions:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.7  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-103  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/speedtouch-usb-3.0.1.2-r2  0 kB 

```

----------

## peka

It's a pretty good chance we have the same ISP. This is my /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_ppp0=( ppp )  # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh
> 
> link_ppp0='0.35'  # Not required by PPPoA links, but must be specified
> 
> plugins_ppp0=( pppoa )
> ...

 

.. may be of some use... or not  :Sad: 

----------

## peka

 *peka wrote:*   

>  *PaulBredbury wrote:*   I just rebooted into udev-103 from Portage, and my SpeedTouch modem works fine. So, it looks like the brokenness of udev-100 has been fixed in udev-103, and udev-103 does not need a SpeedTouch-specific patch  
> 
> udev-103 is now in stable and it breaks my set up... gives no such device error when connecting
> 
> must have downgraded to udev-087

 

Just a bump...

... you probably all know this and I should be ashamed for not paying attention, but it's now OK with udev-103-r3

----------

## funeagle

Hello,

I could not get my speedtouch 330 get working for over a week, please help me.

It works under knoppix, so it is not a HW problem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  --------------------------------------
> 
> | Detected modem : Speed Touch USB/330
> ...

 

The error message I get after: 

```
pppd call adsl
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.
> 
> PPPoATM plugin_init
> ...

 

the relevant output from:

```
strace pppd call adsl
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> socket(PF_ATMPVC, SOCK_DGRAM, 0)        = 7
> ...

 

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 GMCH [Graphics Memory Controller Hub] (rev 03)
> 
> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)
> ...

 

lsusb:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c51a Logitech, Inc.
> 
> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0424:2602 Standard Microsystems Corp.
> 
> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 045e:00dd Microsoft Corp.
> ...

 

/proc/bus/usb/devices

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
> ...

 

usb.usermap (empty!):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # usb module         match_flags idVendor idProduct bcdDevice_lo bcdDevice_hi bDeviceClass bDeviceSubClass bDeviceProtocol bInterfaceClass bInterfaceSubClass bInterfaceProtocol driver_info
> 
> 

 

config sections:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> #
> ...

 

emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6
> 
> Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)
> ...

 

/etc/peers/adsl:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lock
> 
> defaultroute
> ...

 

What am I doing wrong ?

Thank you!

----------

## peka

Emerge speedtouch-usb and follow the README in /usr/share/doc/speedtouch-usb-3.0.1.2-r2/

----------

## funeagle

peka,

I have tried that before, but I did it again today. I have reinstalled speedtouch-usb and went trough the README, I have found that I have selected the firmware option which should not be set, I have corrected it, recompiled, replaced the bzImage, rebooted, re-modprobed, restarted  /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 but it still does not work:

/var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan 31 19:46:31 localhost pppd[8514]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.
> 
> Jan 31 19:46:31 localhost pppd[8514]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.
> ...

 

Could someone give me a working .config please? It must be in the setting somewhere, I cannot find the conflict. At least I would know if its the kernel or other userspace software. My new config is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 

What else can I try ? Thank you.

----------

## peka

Which udev and baselayout versions do you use?

And I have speedtouch built in kernel - not as a module

----------

## funeagle

peka,

I have tried everything as built-in then I went to everything as module (because I didnt know what else to try), then I changed to based on the README. Now I have changed the following to built in as you suggested but I still have the same error message:

    [*] Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) - CONFIG_ATM

    [*] USB DSL modem support - CONFIG_USB_ATM

    [*] Speedtouch USB support - CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH

The modem required CONFIG_ATM to be also built in.

I use:

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6

sys-fs/udev-103

Now I am typing from knoppix, it works perfectly there.

Is there anything else I can try ?

Thank you.

----------

## peka

use udev-104 (~x86) or the one from this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3740306.html#3740306

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *funeagle wrote:*   

> sys-fs/udev-103

 

Read this thread - udev-103 was a disaster, causing a conflict over loading the speedtouch firmware. Upgrade to udev-104-rwhatever. I'm using udev-104-r3

----------

## funeagle

Yes, udev-104 fixed my "connect(0.38): No such device" problem. I tried to find the solution in this thread but it wasnt obvious for me what I have to do. Thank you.

peka, could you update the howto for the time being to use udev-104 while 103 is the default in the portage ?

----------

## kreon28

 *funeagle wrote:*   

> Yes, udev-104 fixed my "connect(0.3: No such device" problem. I tried to find the solution in this thread but it wasnt obvious for me what I have to do. Thank you.
> 
> peka, could you update the howto for the time being to use udev-104 while 103 is the default in the portage ?

 

Well, I've got udev104-r9 and the problem still exists   :Confused: 

```
# /usr/sbin/pppd call speedtch

Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

connect(0.35): No such device

```

I have to unplug modem and then plug it again   :Rolling Eyes:   and even then sometimes that isn't working - modem seems to be dead with no lights.

----------

## tuppe666

I have upgraded to a 8Mbit line. I have only just got the newer v4 version modem. I noticed that on this page http://www.speedtouch.co.uk/codepages/content3.asp?c=7&ProductID=471. They have a different driver for 8Mb mode. Also I am seeing references to the mythical extended reach driver http://www.mail-archive.com/speedtouch@ml.free.fr/msg08519.html. Should I be using this instead!?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *tuppe666 wrote:*   

> I have upgraded to a 8Mbit line.

 

Then it's time to throw away the USB modem, and buy an Ethernet router. Less hassle, more reliable, and better-suited to the speed.

If you haven't got a spare Ethernet socket on the PC, then they are available as PCI cards.

----------

